# Let's see your bird dog!



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Slow time of year for most. Waiting for spring, thinking fall. How about showing off your hunting dog? Bear dog, bird dog, **** dog, whatever. They deserve a shout out too right? Haha


FYI: Just realized the title, I'm an idiot, include any hunting dog


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

here is my ol girl...she's semi retired and we only go out for birds a handful of times now..I used to do nothing but bird hunt as a teenager and into my mid 20's....she just turned 9...Grizz


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

:wink: The spirit is there! Unfortunately I had to put my Lab down a couple years ago and just haven't had the heart to replace him yet.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

This was my old girl when she was young. I think she was 5 or so in this picture. She has picked up over 2000 birds in her career. We got her a week after my wife and I got married. She went failed one JH test and went 4 for 4 to get her SH title. Did all the training myself, got lucky she is one of a kind.



Here is my old girl now. She is 11 going on 12. I still hunted her a little this year but she may not have many more left. I shot this bird with my dad's granpa's A5. 




Here is the young one when she was a pup. She is 3 now. 



This is from a few weeks back with. The young one is a knuckle head and was a handful for a few years but she has come around. She is a hell of a pheasant dog. She isn't trained to the level the older one got because I have three kids and no time these days.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Just found this one also. It is cool because it is the exact same spot as with the old dog. This was opening day this year. We put a lot of birds out of this spot in the 4 times I hunted it.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Mine is wearing the "Cone of Shame" for the next 2 weeks. 







Shredded the ligiment in his knee, had $urgery.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Waiting for ducks


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Drake the rescue. Found him heading home from my grandparents place on Thanksgiving day 2013 being chased by a coyote. The vet figured him to be about 10 weeks when we found him. Full of worms, figured he was dropped off by someone who didn't want him.We believe him to be a Lab/Visla mix. He is gun-shy which I am currently working of breaking him of. He points and has an enormous amount of drive. 





Bane will be 2 in a few months. He's a 125lb lap dog. Not much of a bird dog, but he does fetch - he actually loves it!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Drake the rescue. Found him heading home from grandparents place on Thanksgiving day 2013 being chased by a coyote. We believe him to be a Lab/Visla mix. He is gun-shy which I am currently working of breaking him of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a female rottie,she was 12 and died in 2012..I miss her a lot,she was awesome...Grizz


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Grizz Outdoors said:


> I had a female rottie,she was 12 and died in 2012..I miss her a lot,she was awesome...Grizz


They are awesome dogs. It's a shame they have the rap they do.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Here is my 3 year old Silver Lab, Drake

Doing the weekend thing



And here he is in "work attire", he spends his days as a Grief Therapy Dog in our funeral home.


----------



## 57medic (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok here's my handsome boy, a lab mix from a Maine shelter. He's 4 and loves to hunt em up!! He is also a great hunter of a soft place to snooze, bacon and basically anything those sad brown eyes can separate you from!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Drake the rescue. Found him heading home from my grandparents place on Thanksgiving day 2013 being chased by a coyote. The vet figured him to be about 10 weeks when we found him. Full of worms, figured he was dropped off by someone who didn't want him.We believe him to be a Lab/Visla mix. He is gun-shy which I am currently working of breaking him of. He points and has an enormous amount of drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he is loaded with drive you can break him of being gunshy. Start with doing what he loves/retrieving and mix in gun fire from a long distance. Start with a primer pistol and work your way closer and then start over with a louder sound and do it over. 

I have also heard of guys making loud noises during feeding. Typically gun shyness is man made.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

maxx98 said:


> If he is loaded with drive you can break him of being gunshy. Start with doing what he loves/retrieving and mix in gun fire from a long distance. Start with a primer pistol and work your way closer and then start over with a louder sound and do it over.
> 
> I have also heard of guys making loud noises during feeding. Typically gun shyness is man made.


He's getting much better. I started with a .22 while he was sniffing around our property. Didn't bother him a bit. Then, a few days later I moved onto a .40 S&W. He was doing his thing, looking for chipmunks and it didn't bother him at all. He obviously was aware of the noise but he didn't spook...he kept looking for chipmunks. 

Fast forward a few months my brother-in-law decided to break out the shotguns and shoot clays. I had my wife throw his bumper while we shot and the first few shots didn't bother him at all. After the 5th or 6th shot; something clicked and he hid under my vehicle. He's slowly coming out of it. 

I plan on doing a lot of work with a training pistol this summer. I would like to get started earlier but it was -28* here this morning without the wind. Feel free to PM me if you have more advice!


----------



## milesthehunta (Oct 2, 2013)

pro38hunter said:


> Here is my 3 year old Silver Lab, Drake
> 
> Doing the weekend thing
> 
> ...



Aww that would draw alot of the sadness away dressed like that.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

bowhuntermitch said:


> They are awesome dogs. It's a shame they have the rap they do.


I agree,mine was a big baby....She was full of cancer and i finally had to put her down..I cried like a 3 year old that day...Grizz


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

pro38hunter said:


> Here is my 3 year old Silver Lab, Drake
> 
> Doing the weekend thing
> 
> ...


Man, I REALLY like the color of that lab!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bowhuntermitch said:


> They are awesome dogs. It's a shame they have the rap they do.


Its the strong bite, my brothers friend had one and my brother was at their house very day since they got it as a pup. The dog almost tore my brothers calf off and required alot of stitches. That dog was weird, I like the breed though, obviously my brother is a little rotty shy now.


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

Here he is on some off time.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

here is the rest of the gang...







Hanging out last Summer.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

sawtoothscream said:


> Its the strong bite, my brothers friend had one and my brother was at their house very day since they got it as a pup. The dog almost tore my brothers calf off and required alot of stitches. That dog was weird, I like the breed though, obviously my brother is a little rotty shy now.


Agreed. Can't blame him. My grandpa had a lab of a couple years that went "hay-wire" on him too. It was completely random and out of the blue. Never an issue before that. Required stitches and broke a couple fingers. After it happened the dog wasn't the same. He was put down shortly after for having a temperament towards everything and anyone.


----------



## forgeguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is Bullet at 7 weeks and 1 year


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

Parker and Dugan


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's Sadie being Sadie, she's about 18 months old. She's 100% bird dog but will chase anything that moves......except cats. She's terribly afraid of cats, lol. Fast too, we call her "White Lightning".

































Maggie is our 10 month old rescue. She is just getting accustomed to the outdoors but she's very smart and catching on quick! We just found out the other day that she also LOVES to watch the Westminster dog show(3rd pic) lol.

























And last but certainly not least, our matriarch Freckle. She'll be 13 soon and is as good of a dog as I could've ever asked for. Great fishing buddy too!! She's still got the spirit of a pup, but unfortunately her body is starting to give out bit by bit. Gonna miss her like no other when that day comes.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Let's keep this on topic.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Love GSPs, too! Great dogs with tons of personality.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 2164729
View attachment 2164731


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

bowhuntermitch said:


> Love GSPs, too! Great dogs with tons of personality.


Oh yeah, Sadie has a ton of "personality". I actually call it attitude, but we can go with personality, lol.

And you're right Grizz n Mitch, Rotts are big ol babies. We bred them when I was a kid, and I miss having one by my side all of the time.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

king said:


> let's keep this on topic.


*thank you !! *


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

This was my first Lab I got when I retired from the Army...







Ruger was his name...... sure miss him.


----------



## kp3100 (Oct 8, 2009)

My "free to a good home" Jax. 
Training for sheds








Out on the river. 








Hangin stands with dad








Best dog I could ask for, and I didn't spend a dime on him.


----------



## sway415 (Jan 31, 2012)

Rocky and Mac...


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Here are mine, Sash and Gibbs. Both after one of their favorites - popcorn. Training them for tracking and shed hunting.


----------



## dirkcsu (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's Pixy my 7 year old GSP. She loves chewing on elk legs!


----------



## Mkleisch (Jan 25, 2015)

Me and Luger


----------



## charvey9 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## ffjoel7 (Oct 15, 2012)

First year after self training.. Still mouths some birds when he's hungry, but shaped up as the season ended


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Maya is 14 months know she is and unreal dog for her age .


----------



## HuntingNow (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mkleisch said:


> View attachment 2164756
> 
> 
> Me and Luger


She a brown gsp?


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

charvey9 said:


>


Great pictures. Nice work.


----------



## charvey9 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## fox400 (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## eakin8 (Jun 25, 2008)

Kip the day we brought him home


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

charvey9 said:


>


Some awesome looking pictures there , very nice !


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Lots of great pics, and dogs, here.


----------



## JW683 (Mar 23, 2013)

My GSP Gus. Nice dogs guys.


----------



## hypochiro (Dec 17, 2008)

my now 5 yr old vizsla Leo...great dog and pheasant hunting partner!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

eakin8 said:


> Kip the day we brought him home


Lol, Kip the mud bathing Brittany, love it! Great looking pup!


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

View attachment 2164855


----------



## yotehunter243 (Aug 12, 2013)

The yellow is a Master Hunter and the black was out of some "high power " trial stock and had way to much energy for me









This is 9 week old. He is out of the dad of my old yellow male


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Morelli's Gentleman Jack. He just turned 14 and is in his first year of retirement. He's been with me since he was 6 weeks old and logged over 5000 retrieves. His last retrieve on ducks was my son's first Greenhead last winter and first dove this fall. I couldn't bring myself to make him fight the mud and cold for ducks this year.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

This is Blitz


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Molly our chocolate lab. Hunting dog and family dog.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

charvey9 said:


>


That pickup pic is a framer!

And you have the title for coolest hunting related tat. Showed my wife and she said "no".


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## ExtremeJunky (Feb 11, 2011)

Heres Deuce


----------



## ballistic 2013 (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Birds 










Hogs 










Tracks deer 










Vermin.


----------



## lwood10 (Jan 26, 2009)

Young hunter


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

You guys are lucky. My lab is.... Afraid of water!! 

And my Dane is too tender footed. She hunts sheds, but that's about it.


----------



## rackfreak210 (Feb 14, 2011)

This is Molly. The best pointer i have ever owned or hunted around. She is now 14 years old but still a hunting machine!


----------



## Lahrae (Feb 8, 2015)

This is Milo, he's 3. AWESOME pointer, never breaks! He has held point on a bird for over 30 minutes while we were looking for him in the tall grass.


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

just got off work and I see 8 pages!!! Awesome, let's keep it going! I'll get my pups tomorrow


----------



## fox400 (Sep 20, 2005)

eakin8 said:


> Kip the day we brought him home


I miss my brittany, we had to put her down late last year at almost 14 years old. She was the best dog and I keep trying to tell the wife we need another one.LOL


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Check out my avatar, only photo I have handy. He's been gone for a few years now but he was the birdiest dog I've ever had. He was a mix of some kind, I never knew since he was found on the side of the highway as a little pup. He was probably some mix of setter and retriever and never got over about 45#.

I've had several nice retrievers over the years but never had one that would actually hunt like Taz. I've been out of the waterfowl game for quite a few years but ol' Taz was the best grouse dog you could ever hope for. Not only find them, he seemed smart enough to know when to push and when to back off, he rarely flushed them out of range. He never pointed anything, definitely worked as a flusher.

Finding downed birds? He was uncanny at that.

In his later years he went deaf and I didn't dare take him out in the big woods, I was afraid he'd get lost. I tried to make up for by taking him out to shoot pigeons out of the old barn and silos on my place. That was fine with him, he figured hunting was hunting. He knew what window or which silo they would come out of and would run about 30 yards out, turn back and watch. He put himself in the spot they usually fell, which I though was pretty smart. 

He was so game to go hunting that if for some reason I needed the shotgun but he wasn't involved I had to sneak it out of the house. He knew the case, so I'd have to break it down and put it in a duffle to get past him...lol.

Old Taz was an amazing dog, definitely one of a kind and I've had lots of loving canine companions. He was the smartest, most athletic, and most interesting animal I've ever known; that's why he's still my avatar. I miss him still and writing this makes me a little teary. 

RIP Tazzy Taz.


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

Easykeeper said:


> Check out my avatar, only photo I have handy. He's been gone for a few years now but he was the birdiest dog I've ever had. He was a mix of some kind, I never knew since he was found on the side of the highway as a little pup. He was probably some mix of setter and retriever and never got over about 45#.
> 
> I've had several nice retrievers over the years but never had one that would actually hunt like Taz. I've been out of the waterfowl game for quite a few years but ol' Taz was the best grouse dog you could ever hope for. Not only find them, he seemed smart enough to know when to push and when to back off, he rarely flushed them out of range. He never pointed anything, definitely worked as a flusher.
> 
> ...


Jeeze dude, that one gave me a tear. Sounds like he was somethin' else.


----------



## 21stch (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is my black lab Boomer. Just picked him up last week. Hopefully I'll train him right and he'll be a good hunting buddy. He's a fun little guy no matter what though.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Not bird dogs but man i love to watch these hounds! We do a good bit of yote huntin, here are a few of our small pack of about 15 hounds lol. Miss my lab dearly and just havent replaced him yet...


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

Calvin, my American Water Spaniel.


----------



## charvey9 (Mar 3, 2013)

Captain Cully said:


> That pickup pic is a framer!
> 
> And you have the title for coolest hunting related tat. Showed my wife and she said "no".


LOL. Thanks!


----------



## El Duderino (Sep 24, 2014)

charvey - those are some amazing photos! I just saw your location. I worked for a company headquartered out of Beaverton, OR early in my career, and I had the opportunity to move there. Your pictures make me feel like I made a huge mistake!


----------



## osunut (Dec 30, 2004)

my 8 month old Shorthair


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Dude, my 140lb Golden loves the water and retrieving


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

Hunter the blonde and Camo the silver. They are my shed hunters.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

I've never owned a bird dog but I got a silver lab 2 months ago, she is not from hunting lines but she loves birds. I plan to teach her to hunt birds. She's already started shed hunting at 14 weeks and introduced a dummy with pheasant and chucker wings.


----------



## PaBone (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

MiStickSlinger said:


> Dude, my 140lb Golden loves the water and retrieving
> View attachment 2165306
> View attachment 2165307


Heck of a nice golden! Mine also grew large and in his day was (he thinks he still is) a nice upland bird dog.


----------



## vafishing (Nov 23, 2011)

This was Freddie day before we had to put him down from Kidney failure.









This is Chase. He is 1.5 yrs old.








Chase on Point









New puppy Shea, She is just 14 weeks old now. Only 7.5 weeks in this pic.









Love my Brittanys. 

Jeff


----------



## yotehunter243 (Aug 12, 2013)

King said:


> Let's keep this on topic.





hunterhewi said:


> Not bird dogs but man i love to watch these hounds! We do a good bit of yote huntin, here are a few of our small pack of about 15 hounds lol. Miss my lab dearly and just havent replaced him yet...
> 
> View attachment 2165199
> 
> ...


That's awesome brother. I been waiting to see some yote dogs. My brother and I averaged about 20 head of running walkers and we ran to catch as well. We sold everything when gas went thru the roof. Also one of the guys we ran with had Stags out of Kansas. I sure miss doing it


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

Never done any hunting with hounds, but those do look like some bad ass dogs.


----------



## crperkins (Jan 7, 2015)

My two girls enjoying the off season.


----------



## buckeyeman (Mar 23, 2008)

My 8 month old GSP. osunut did you get your gsp from Stillwater Shorthairs?


----------



## buckeyeman (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is our 3 year old GSP Rio, the boy loves to hunt birds, any birds and he can run, and run, and run some more.
















Here is our 6 year old German Shepard Kai, he is the family protector and is probably the most intelligent dog I've ever owned. He has a spinal cord deterioration issue and probably won't be around this time next year.









Here is the whole herd, The wife, me, Kai and Rio on top of Telegraph Pass near Yuma, AZ.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Toonces said:


> Never done any hunting with hounds, but those do look like some bad ass dogs.


They are awesome dogs. Friendly as heck! Just ol biscuit eaters haha! One of the most fun types of hunting. Period.


----------



## turkeyman91 (Apr 23, 2014)

This is jager hes only 4 months old but i cant wait to get him out in the field to train in a couple months


----------



## j-v (Feb 15, 2015)

goliath !!


----------



## golfernash (Feb 6, 2007)

Packer my 13 year old English Pointer and Trixie my 5 year old Boykin


----------



## Hercload (Aug 1, 2010)

mdewitt71 said:


> Mine is wearing the "Cone of Shame" for the next 2 weeks.
> View attachment 2164682
> 
> Shredded the ligiment in his knee, had $urgery.


Been there, done that. Twice. $$$$


----------



## Ultarnr (Feb 15, 2013)

*riley*

My 4 yo brittany Riley


----------



## Darkvador (Oct 15, 2013)

Springer spaniel


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cheyenne my first lab. Got her when i was 12 and trained her myself. Great dog and loved her so much. Passed in the summer of 2013 age 13


----------



## spurgeon18 (Jul 27, 2011)

New dog hank. Almost 2 years old. Professionally trained. This dog is a machine and my best friend


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Man you guy's are killing me. I grew up on a pheasant preserve in SE PA and we had 40 to 50 bird dogs. I miss it so much.
Some good looking dogs on hear for sure.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

My Yellow Lab Amos

He still hits the water just as hard as he did when he was younger..


He is not the best shed dog I have had over the years but he does find his share 

Amos is getting some age on him as he is now 8 years old.

Here is part of a litter he sired a few years ago and we just bred him to a really nice yellow with excellent confirmation that retrieves several hundred ducks a year. Pups should hit the ground around April 13th and I will definitely be keeping one of them!


----------



## KS-Hoyt-Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

This is Carp. He's a 1.5 pointing lab. He is my first bird dog so we both are learning together. He did ok this year. Problem around here is there aren't very many birds.


----------



## CritterBuster (Nov 16, 2007)

Watching geese and thats about it for birds... deadly on groundhogs...


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Those dang vicious Rottys...

This is Tess. She's about to be 5. Absolute sweetheart. Plan on getting two more when she's gone and I'm not constantly being moved around by the military. It's a bear trying to rent a house with her. Other than that, there's absolutely zero downside to a well raised Rottweiler.


----------



## Ault (Mar 29, 2011)

My Gsp Eva GG


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

paige and her big brother


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

Hoythews71 said:


> View attachment 2165798
> View attachment 2165799
> 
> 
> ...


I was always scared of Rottweilers because when I was young a large male chased me and thank god the owner was there to call him off. A family member of mine now has 2 Rottweilers and I wouldn't hesitate to own one. Raised the proper way they are very nice dogs.


----------



## Jducharme222 (Jul 24, 2012)

my boy gauge!


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

My boy Drake!


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

Blake. 24 months. Great dog. Fast as lightning.


----------



## DBLGBL (Feb 18, 2007)

6 year old Chessie


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey Abbott said:


> I was always scared of Rottweilers because when I was young a large male chased me and thank god the owner was there to call him off. A family member of mine now has 2 Rottweilers and I wouldn't hesitate to own one. Raised the proper way they are very nice dogs.


Mine loves the water. I could have probably trained her to be a retriever if I would have started her young, but Ive never been much of a waterfowler. Next one is going to be a shed dog.



Its all about the owners. I was bit by a Lab and a German Shorthair when I was a kid, yet look at how many of both breeds are covering the pages here. Wifes cousin has 3 blue Pits, and theyre unbelievably well trained...looked for nearly a year to find a house to rent and eventually had to buy.


----------



## elkslayerRoy (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## KsKid (Dec 16, 2005)

HuntingNow said:


>


This must be a French Brittany? Good Looking Dog!!!!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Today!


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Had to put down Ol' Baloo last year.









Picked up Tucker & Toby a few days later.


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Tim Boone said:


> View attachment 2165905


Those setters got "style". Cool picture.Brings back some good memories.


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Will be 2 in April, so fun dog for family and fowl


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

My pitt. Love taking her scouting. Havent used her for tracking yet though. As you can see, she is vicious with kids lol.


----------



## HuntingNow (Feb 19, 2015)

KsKid said:


> This must be a French Brittany? Good Looking Dog!!!!


Yes Sir.


----------



## bigbuckboy (May 19, 2007)

snapcrackpop said:


> Had to put down Ol' Baloo last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking Labs. Where'd you get them?


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

Not much of a hunter. Scared of his own shadow and would run like heck if a shotgun went off anywhere near him. His mom ruined him before I came along. But he does point at rabbits, birds, and squirrels around the condo. Can't wait to move him (and his mom) to Colorado and get him outside more often. 



























You can see how he helps me work from the home office


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

And I think he might be gay...not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

bigbuckboy said:


> Good looking Labs. Where'd you get them?


Free, last two of the litter. 3/4 lab & 1/4 english shepherd


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

My bird dog is the one on the bottom. The pics below are my tv deer dog!


----------



## MTman (Jan 24, 2006)

*My six month old pup, Brooks.*


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

My grumpy lab mix. I got him with the intention of having him come hunting with me and it didnt work out so well. In fact he is my wifes dog and doesnt even care for me that much. lol


----------



## bigbuckboy (May 19, 2007)

My hunting/office dog


----------



## WhacknstackWI (Sep 19, 2013)

Let's stay on topic. HUNTING DOGS ONLY. No family pets please.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

This is my 1.5 Year old bird slayer - Wyatt. 

Also a great family pet/house dog. He's as comfortable on the couch watching hunting shows (absolutely loves watching TV - hunting shows and NASCAR are his favorites) as he is out in the field hunting/doing trials. 

He also spends all day with me at my office. He sleeps on the couch in my office and waits for people to come in and give him treats. Talk about the life!


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

:dog1:


----------



## TNQ2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bunch of GSPs in here.


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

Lets see more bird dogs.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Putt4Doe said:


> View attachment 2168081
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168082
> ...


Maaaaaaan, your boy Wyatt looks A LOT like my lil girl Sadie. Same age too!! Sadie's dad and grand dad are regional/national field and trials champs.....many, many times over. Mind me asking where you got Wyatt? In Ohio by chance? Our breeder is known for almost all white bodies w/chocolate heads on his GSP's so that's why I ask. Good looking pup fo sho!!


----------



## Geauxhunter (Jun 4, 2014)

[








She ain't much of a duck dog.. Prefers to cuddle with my sister on the couch in the duck blind.. But wouldn't trade her for the world


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

hdrking2003 said:


> Maaaaaaan, your boy Wyatt looks A LOT like my lil girl Sadie. Same age too!! Sadie's dad and grand dad are regional/national field and trials champs.....many, many times over. Mind me asking where you got Wyatt? In Ohio by chance? Our breeder is known for almost all white bodies w/chocolate heads on his GSP's so that's why I ask. Good looking pup fo sho!!


Thanks bud! Got him in central VA from a breeder. 

Is your pup kin to Rawhides Clown by chance? That's where he gets his white body/chocolate head from. I love the combo and it makes him really easy to spot in the field! I'd love to see some pics of Sadie - post them up!!


----------



## May-39 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ax and his first pheasants at 7 months old fall 2014 and his first points at 12 weeks early summer 2014..Lotsa drive, awesome nose..Just starting his man beard growth
ATTACH=CONFIG]2170863[/ATTACH]


----------



## Massthru (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's my Chesapeake Chase he turned 4 this past January


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Massthru said:


> Here's my Chesapeake Chase he turned 4 this past January
> View attachment 2171238


Love the picture! Great looking dog!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Putt4Doe said:


> Thanks bud! Got him in central VA from a breeder.
> 
> Is your pup kin to Rawhides Clown by chance? That's where he gets his white body/chocolate head from. I love the combo and it makes him really easy to spot in the field! I'd love to see some pics of Sadie - post them up!!


I'd have to dig in to her family tree a bit to find out, but she came from a breeder in Louisville, Ohio. Here's his website(http://hinkennels.com/index.php). My Sadie's dad is the breeder's current big man on campus, "Jake"(Kane is her grand dad). There's a few pics of her in post #24 of this thread, but I'll always look for a reason to post a few more, lol. Yes, I am one of those ridiculous pet owners. Another one of her knick names is "All the time", cause she's ready to chase birds ALL THE TIME!!
Here's a few of her and her lil sis, playing in the snow a couple days ago.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

A few recent dogs.

Here is my two year old English lab "River". Best nose on any dog I ever had.









Daisy, Getting up in age these days. 









Scout, Lost her a little over two years now. She was a great dog. 









The newest Lab "Chief" he is just an awkward pup right now. But is going to be a big boy. Shows not much interest in sheds, that's what I was going to do with him.


----------



## crabbyt (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## flyinghunter (Nov 27, 2011)

He's my best hunting buddy...name is scout, a 4 yrs old chessie


----------



## jlm81 (Sep 25, 2011)

We use Bailey for a squirrel dog. She loves to hunt.


----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

Here is my old hound. A two time UKC World Finalist and the sire of many National Level Nite Hunt winners. He graced the pages of many magazines and is featured on "Tomorrow's Legends Vol 2" which is a stud dog DVD for Coonhounds. I will always be indebted to him for what I learned from him, the people I met thru him and last but not least what I gained from him.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

hdrking2003 said:


> I'd have to dig in to her family tree a bit to find out, but she came from a breeder in Louisville, Ohio. Here's his website(http://hinkennels.com/index.php). My Sadie's dad is the breeder's current big man on campus, "Jake"(Kane is her grand dad). There's a few pics of her in post #24 of this thread, but I'll always look for a reason to post a few more, lol. Yes, I am one of those ridiculous pet owners. Another one of her knick names is "All the time", cause she's ready to chase birds ALL THE TIME!!
> Here's a few of her and her lil sis, playing in the snow a couple days ago.


Awesome looking dog!!


----------



## wbygunner (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Fenwayrick (Aug 19, 2013)

My 2 best friends!!!

Edit: whoops I guess I forgot go crop them


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Billy H, "River" is a fine looking labl


----------



## Dave M (Jan 10, 2009)

My daughters with pup at 6 weeks old, and dam (2012). Me with MN roosters when pup was 16 months (Nov. 2013).


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

Here's a few pics of my meat heads.


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)

A couple more


----------



## TroyP (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## dead_fowl (Oct 16, 2013)

Stoney's Sweet Gracie Goose; 11 year old BLF


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Love Springers!*

Not mine but boy do I love hunting with them. They're my dad's best friends dogs and man do they love to hunt. 
This is Brady







Brady with his owner Mike







My Dad and Mike







This is Adam he never hunted before but he was a quick learner







Adam and my brother


----------



## Big_Buck_Killer (Jan 9, 2011)

Diesel....the best companion and hunting dog I have ever had


----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

Good looking Red dog!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Been missing him everyday since 5/15/14 when I took him on his last run and his last trip to the vet....never realized that act would be so difficult, but it truly is the most supreme responsibility of any pet owner - 

Sir *Hunter* Nose-A-Lot 
He was 13 years old when we had to say goodbye....


Joe


----------



## svernatter (Jun 13, 2013)

My black lab Cody. Best dog I have ever had. He will let me do anything to him. Pretty good retriever to boot!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Freestyle... 









Oh, and he does birds too... at 12 weeks...


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

This is the only kind of "Bird Dog" I have now, but I did raise Brittanies for over 20 years (lol).


----------



## bigbuckboy (May 19, 2007)

Copper at 4 months getting his first limit of ducks. 







5 months with first Hungarian partridge 







Last duck hunt of his first season.


----------



## footshooter (Dec 13, 2014)

Here are my boys. 5yr old and 10 month old gsp. Doing what they do most, pointing a ball.


----------



## Mkleisch (Jan 25, 2015)

Cj0n3s12 said:


> She a brown gsp?


Yup,

3yr old male GSP


----------



## 2bird (Feb 11, 2015)

Howie is a 8 year old Britney, likes to hunt rabbits


----------



## buckeyelongbeards (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## BOWHUNTER1206 (Sep 8, 2011)

My Brittany. Her name is Specter. She is 7 months now but she was about 4 in this picture.


----------



## crabbyt (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Geauxhunter (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## sway415 (Jan 31, 2012)

Geauxhunter said:


> View attachment 2884554


That is great...


----------



## Cole Henry (Oct 18, 2014)

My boy Nash


----------



## Dartonpro55 (May 16, 2011)

My Boykin Spaniel, Leah, she's 5 and although she's not the biggest Boykin, she sure has the drive!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

crabbyt said:


> View attachment 2884042
> View attachment 2884058
> View attachment 2884074


Great looking GSP's 

Joe


----------



## crabbyt (Oct 5, 2013)

thanks they're not mine they are a guide we went hunting with dogs but they beautiful and well trained


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

Here's Maggie giving a squirrel the business.
She's 9.5 now.


----------



## bass884 (Aug 9, 2008)

*My Boykin Spaniel*

My little Boykin Spaniel!!!! She is almost 3 and a full 25lbs! This is my Doodle Buggy!


----------



## brandon170 (Jul 5, 2010)

how about a night hound


----------



## brandon170 (Jul 5, 2010)

our coutch guard gsp


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

This is my boy West, last winter. He is twice the size now, and I call him super donkey


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

11 months old silver lab doing training now on pheasants and ducks/geese. First time training for me. I love training her. (Also my shed dog)


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

[attach=co


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

My bad idk why it's side I had to put a picture of my bassets


----------



## Judge10 (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## relocator (Mar 1, 2011)

14 month old Lucy and 5 month old Piper


----------



## Autumnrider (Jun 4, 2015)

Judge10 said:


> View attachment 2887874
> View attachment 2887898


Hope you framed the pic on the left---"SWEET"


----------



## Hasty (Mar 23, 2009)

View attachment 2888282

Great hunter and family dog with DC and HOF bloodlines.


----------



## xpedition (Mar 26, 2015)

Ready to go hunting


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

She not a "hunting" dog but she loves to be with me in the woods. Had a couple coyotes run across our field that stopped and stared at us for a while. She did not care for that! I now know she hates coyotes. She will be 1 year old the end of this month. She goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mathias said:


> View attachment 2164729
> View attachment 2164731


What dog is that on the left? Looks very similar to my Cane Corso. Same brindle color and all


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Corso it is.


----------



## Doorny22 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mathias said:


> Corso it is.



Very cool. I just posted my dog to this thread and was back tracking and came across yours that looks like a young version of mine.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mathias said:


>


Mathias, They all your dogs ?


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Judge10 said:


> View attachment 2887874
> View attachment 2887898


Wow I love that first pic. Should be in a magazine.


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

My three hunters!
Rufus & Ellie the Brittany's and Ryanne my Chocolate Lab.









Ellie and her two sons KS opener 2009


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sorry for the sideways pic!!!

My pit Kenzie with my boy Anthony. I almost ran her with some hog dogs to see how she would do, but wouldn't be able to live with myself if she got hurt or worse. She is loving and goofy, not a mean bone in her, but boy when I bring a hog home she goes ape crazy!! Saw her drag a dead hog across my front yard by its back hoof. She would have made a great catch dog.


----------



## tyronenmills (May 1, 2015)

Here is my bird pig.....lol
Still trying to work on his fetch skills.


----------



## bow_hunter79 (May 30, 2007)

Here's my Drahthaar Stella. She's the best dog I've ever owned. I've had several good dogs over the years but never one this smart or with as much drive to hunt. She's an excellent retriever and amazing on blood trails. I'm sure she would make an excellent bird dog but there aren't any birds to hunt in my part of Arkansas. Other than ducks of course. I'm a farmer and she goes almost every where with me. I don't have many hunting pics on my phone.


----------



## ackool1234 (Sep 11, 2012)

this my German shorthair Ace. By far the best we have ever owned. From sheds to quail it don't matter. And the best thing in the world for our 3 month old bby boy.


----------



## Horns-n Hooks (Nov 17, 2008)

Porsche and Tucker working to pin down a rooster.


----------



## Tweet46 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hers's my lab, Lucy!


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

My girl dog Sissy Marie .....One of three setters I have....


----------



## Grizz859 (Mar 31, 2008)

*My Britt*


----------



## sitsintree88 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Diazonamide (Jul 22, 2013)

Dove and Deer huntress...


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

I have 2, EP's.. father and son.
For Sumu, tha father, I do hunt with bow today 'cause his competition days are past... born 2009.



























For his son I need to use shotgun in correct situations 'cause he will be competing in field and forrest later...
Born 2016 and this is early winter 2017 picture, 11 months of age and Pheasant did lose his life..


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

Here is my crew. Mom Britt Elle 14 years(roan/white) and her son Rufus Bear 10 years (Liver/white). Old Lab is Ryanne is almost 16 and the baby Josie on my tailgate last year who was 6months at the time of the pic. they keep me busy when not bowhunting.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

charvey9 said:


>


Those are awesome photos. Those are awesome memories with your pup..


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

My Cathoula isn't much a bird dog but she can track and loves hunting rabbits and squirrels.


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

Diazonamide said:


> View attachment 2894714
> 
> 
> Dove and Deer huntress...


I know this is an old thread but she is beautiful. Field spaniels can do it all!!


----------



## Elknutz_1 (Aug 17, 2016)

My dynamic duo


----------



## laur (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Our newest addition to the family Elanor Rose. She will hopefully be my shed dog some day.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Two of the best....
20-month old Fawn (white/liver)
10-month old Storm (liver/roan)

If you’ve never owned a GSP you don’t know what your missing....they’ll hunt until their pads are torn open, track until you literally pull hem off a trail, retrieve in wild rose or over salt marshes and still guard the house and snuggle with the kids. These two make our 4th and although we have family with Brittany’s, Springers, Labs, and an English Pointer.....they are most excited and enthused when Fawn and Storm are on the hunt; ANY hunt (from grouse, quail, and pheasants to geese, ducks and everything in between)

Joe


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I bought this dog for my son at 8 weeks last Oct.We did a fair amount of work with her for a month and took her out on her first hunt at 12 weeks old.She had three good solid points that day and my 12 year old busted a limit over her.It's amazing how fast these dogs learn.By the end of the late season,she really started to catch onto the game and made a liar out of me more than once when I didn't think a bird was there.She's super aggressive still get's a little edgy and wants to break point if a bird moves and she's not real soft in the mouth but she will find birds.She's a total PIA but by far the coolest dog I've ever had.About a month ago,she went through a screen to get at a robin in the yard lol.


----------



## noklok (Aug 9, 2003)

Here’s Sage


----------



## Ajax2744 (Feb 8, 2018)

Heres Diesel. He has the drive and the smarts. Unfortunately he has k9 epilepsy so I don't trust to have him chasing my ducks in the lake. He's a sweetheart tho and a fantastic dog and I hate having to leave him at home when I go out hunting. Oh yeah he's also a bed hog haha


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Not sure if Ive posted on this thread before, but this is Blitz. Second pic is his first day at home











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

Dock and Hank..


----------



## Kick them up (Sep 30, 2013)

Ryanne my oldest lost her battle with time this week. She was almost 15 and hunted until she was twelve. 

Man she was hell on birds! I am sure going to miss her this fall.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Massthru said:


> Here's my Chesapeake Chase he turned 4 this past January
> View attachment 2171238


If I could have about any dog in the world it would be a Chessie. Had to move to the burbs and not much for a yard so it really wouldn't be fair but IF my life was ever different I would be a Chessie owner!


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

I am embarrassed to say that I have two bird dogs and I take neither of them hunting. Have a 2 year old female black lab that is awesome. Worked with her for quail and dove which trained very easily but she has only made it to the field once. Part of the reason is that I haven't bird hunted in Florida during that time and the other part is the property I hunt just doesn't hold game birds so I rarely go myself. She is an awesome family dog, loves swimming in the pool, and provides me with hours of entertainment of playing fetch with her daily. Our second dog is a GSP rescue that failed out of bomb sniffing school for the TSA. Not going to lie, I know why he failed out of bomb sniffing school as he has the worst anxiety of any dog possible. Even if I wanted to hunt him, the noise from the shotgun would make him run away and I would never see him again. He is a complete pain in the ass, but I wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

The french brittany is just a little girl but id put her up against any dog out there. She will go for miles and miles and still want more, also a great duck retriever but cant take her once it gets too chilly. The beagle also gets to come along for some pheasant hunting but he doesnt have the stamina of the brittany, he is a runt so that plus short legs doesnt exactly hold up well in thick rushes and grass. Hes a very good retriever as well though.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

WHM,I've yet to see a gsp that isn't a complete PIA.The one we have is that and more but the amount of personality she has and her relentless pursuit of birds makes up for it.Every night when I come home from work,I'm more excited to see the dam dog than anyone else lol.GSP's are just flat out enthusiastic about everything.Last week my son and I came home from baseball practice and he spotted a woodchuck out in the field.It ran back to it's hole so he grabbed a .223 and just sat on the porch until it came out again.Ten minutes later,I hear a boom.Our little dog jumped on my lap shaking and the GSP went crazy,going from window to window.I let her out and went on a search looking for a downed bird lol.My son pointed to where the woodchuck was laying and she was on it within seconds.


----------



## Bo Dangles (Apr 3, 2017)

Here is Billy....6 months old tomorrow. He has a lot to learn to replace my britt I lost last year at the age of 11.


----------



## Bo Dangles (Apr 3, 2017)

Picking up the 1st liver male at the end of the month. My wife thinks we need something other than orange and white. I’m partial to the orange and white....time will tell.


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

dougell said:


> WHM,I've yet to see a gsp that isn't a complete PIA.The one we have is that and more but the amount of personality she has and her relentless pursuit of birds makes up for it.Every night when I come home from work,I'm more excited to see the dam dog than anyone else lol.GSP's are just flat out enthusiastic about everything.Last week my son and I came home from baseball practice and he spotted a woodchuck out in the field.It ran back to it's hole so he grabbed a .223 and just sat on the porch until it came out again.Ten minutes later,I hear a boom.Our little dog jumped on my lap shaking and the GSP went crazy,going from window to window.I let her out and went on a search looking for a downed bird lol.My son pointed to where the woodchuck was laying and she was on it within seconds.


My wife and I have had 2 other labs that have passed away besides the one in my pic. I always find it funny when people say that labs are fat, lazy dogs. That may be the case for some (especially English Labs), but more times than not it is the owner and the dog just happens to abide by that lifestyle. We have only had American labs and they have intense energy and can be a handful as well. Our last one was a chocolate that still acted like a puppy when she died of cancer at 8. 

From my experience (and keep in mind I only have had the 1 GSP), when our GSP hasn't had proper exercise he is the worst. Once you get the energy out, he just wants to lounge around, cuddle, and doesn't give two craps about anything else in the world. Our labs are steady action. They can go go go with the fetch and backyard games, but rarely tone it down to the point where they don't want to leave the couch. Don't get me wrong, they settle down but not like a coma state like our GSP. My wife and I are very blessed where my wife is just a stay at home wife / puppy mom and when she has all day plans the dogs come with me to the office. The dogs get countless play time throughout the day and are really good 99% of the time. I honestly don't know ow normal people can own a GSP though. If we weren't able to get his energy out on a daily basis, I would imagine it would be unbearable to live with him.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

You hit the nail on the head.I tell people all the time,you really have to like dogs in order to have a GSP.I have a 13 year old son with a high level of energy so the two have bonded very well.We have plenty of room for the dog to run so he works with her every day.They're definately not an apartment dog.


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

Here’s the best rabbit dog I’ve ever had . This is right after the coyotes got done with him and he got home from the vet . This little guy I has more heart then any dog I’ve ever had. Only problem he has is he’s a fighter. he would take on a pack of pit bulls at the blink of an eye . When I run him I either run him by his self or with females . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Kick them up said:


> Ryanne my oldest lost her battle with time this week. She was almost 15 and hunted until she was twelve.
> 
> Man she was hell on birds! I am sure going to miss her this fall.



I feel your pain brother. Lost my lab in March after 14 years. Ranger was my baby and I don't know if I'll be able to hunt anything this fall...


----------



## conchobrady (Nov 6, 2009)

This is Bear hes about 3 years old now he goes everywhere with me... He loves to retrieve ducks, swim, and just spend time with me outdoors he my buddy!!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Who is hunting birds with dog & bow combination ?
Or do U use only shotgun ?


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my gang !!


----------



## JRinNE (Sep 16, 2013)

Here’s mine, all business when he’s not on the couch.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## GOLDTIPBZ (Aug 28, 2005)

*My bird dog. Silver Lab with 1st litter*









This is my silver lab Bella with her 1st litter.






Dad is a German shorthair. Going to be great hunters. Like their parents.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

While not the most popular, anyone on here hunt over a curly coated retriever?


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Clark,
9 year old Gordon Setter. I shave him for the summer, so he doesn't have the typical gordon setter long coat...he does not like the warm weather!


----------



## ackool1234 (Sep 11, 2012)

Our German shorthairs. don’t have a pic of the newest addition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

The one on the right is true blue, no bull $h!t, "all timer"...


----------



## Antleraddict62 (Jan 11, 2016)

Boykin Spaniel 14 weeks in training so far so good this dog has so much drive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

4IDARCHER said:


> While not the most popular, anyone on here hunt over a curly coated retriever?


Waterfowl, yes but never upland birds. A hunting buddy of mine has one that we hunt geese over all the time, she does great with them!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a great thread!

Some great looking dogs!

Joe


----------



## BeauMan (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

THE ELKMAN said:


> View attachment 6565597


SharpTail?


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Rocky !!


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Man, you folk's have some beautiful dog's:thumbs_up


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

i think this is my favorite thread on AT


----------



## tayb0w (May 28, 2005)

My Brittany, Gracie. She’s a great, calm house dog and a close-working grouse pointer.


----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

Here are mine.

This is Sunshine ... aka Sunny. Sunny will always be "the one" for me. Sadly, at the age of 13 1/2 years old I had to have her put down this past February. Cancer finally caught up with her. She would go to the end of the Earth and back for a goose. She was one of a kind.










Then there is this little firecracker. This is my almost 6 year old compact and lighting fast yellow girl, Gracie. Probably the sweetest little lab you will ever be around. She is an awesome duck dog and does a nice job in the goose fields as well.










And then there is Rose. I just acquired Rose about 8 weeks ago through an adoption. Rose comes from a long line of Master Hunters out of Soggy Acres Retrievers and Sporting Dog TV. She is about 17 months old now and her original owner had to give her up due to "life happens" issues. Sadly, she had not been worked with or taught a thing. However, in 8 weeks we got a solid start on training and next week she heads off for full blown waterfowl hunt training for a couple of months. She is going to be an amazing goose dog.


----------



## t-maxx (Nov 17, 2003)

Daisy, my golden..She's more of a house dog but loves to look at the birds!


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

eakin8 said:


> Kip the day we brought him home



Whoooaaa !! whoooaa! lol Luv that pic !!!!!!


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

redruff said:


> SharpTail?


Yep. His first one. He is only 8 months in that photo.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## birdhunter75 (Sep 12, 2005)

Brodie


----------



## chugg (Jul 4, 2015)

My new Llewelyn setter. Haven’t even named her yet.


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

eakin8 said:


> Kip the day we brought him home


this is hilarious...i have a pic of mine doing almost the same thing!


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Call as a pup...


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Count day one and break, counting Willow grouse's in Finnish Lapland.
After counting has done they know how much they sell licences for hunting


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

birdhunter75 said:


> Brodie
> View attachment 6566399


Wow, great looking GSP man, looks a lot like a bigger version of my Sadie girl. She’s a very petite version physically but has all the heart of the big boys.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

*Rocky as a pup and now as a 3 yr old *


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

maxx98 said:


> This was my old girl when she was young. I think she was 5 or so in this picture. She has picked up over 2000 birds in her career. We got her a week after my wife and I got married. She went failed one JH test and went 4 for 4 to get her SH title. Did all the training myself, got lucky she is one of a kind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Billinthedesert (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey Orarcher, have we seen Rocky on Ifish? What a handsome lad! Bill Rogue V.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Billinthedesert said:


> Hey Orarcher, have we seen Rocky on Ifish? What a handsome lad! Bill Rogue V.


Yes Bill that is him  Thank you


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

What do you guys do if your photos are loading upside down or sideways?


----------



## Anchor Sight (Oct 17, 2005)

WhacknstackWI said:


> Slow time of year for most. Waiting for spring, thinking fall. How about showing off your hunting dog? Bear dog, bird dog, **** dog, whatever. They deserve a shout out too right? Haha
> 
> 
> FYI: Just realized the title, I'm an idiot, include any hunting dog


My dog Hemi.


----------



## Billinthedesert (Dec 11, 2017)

Elkman, are you editing them for proper rotation first? Using a Web hosting site like Imgur or Flickr?


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Billinthedesert said:


> Elkman, are you editing them for proper rotation first? Using a Web hosting site like Imgur or Flickr?


Just editing them on my PC. They are correct on my devices, but then when they post they are upside down or side ways some times


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## JRinNE (Sep 16, 2013)

THE ELKMAN said:


> View attachment 6574963


Gotta love the pic, thanks. Lol


----------



## ridgerunner1 (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Opener with the Puppy... (All wild, all the time)


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## 2Hunde (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is my machine. Sweet Citori. I have owned many different breeds of bird dogs but these Llewellyn Setters hold a special place.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## TripleJ (Dec 24, 2008)

This is Hank. He'll be 8 this month.


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

few more of the goofballs. the beagle has turned into quite the chunk and the brittany grew into all legs. surprisingly the beagle is an awesome pheasant hunter, but he cant keep up with marsie (the britt) 







View attachment 6635841
View attachment 6635843
View attachment 6635845


----------



## Del29 (Feb 1, 2005)

My pudelpointer Hank at 7.5 months.
View attachment 6635893


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

The heidi badger on the lookout for rabbits in the front yard


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I know it's just a color variant of the yellow, but anyone have any pics of a fox/red lab. I do love that dark color.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## birddown12 (Oct 28, 2015)

Here is a hunting dog a guy don’t see much anymore. I’ve had 5 shorthairs as well over my days... this is a great all around gun dog. Goose/duck, of course pheasant and quail, and one heck of a deer tracker... Weims have become more of a show piece these days. This one is hard on cats as well, so be careful... this guy points, flushed, retrieves... good luck hunting everyone!


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

The one on the left is mine. She is 6 months old and about 100lbs so far. Trying to make her a shed dog.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Always on the hunt.


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

My Llewellyn setter "SissyMarie " in my signature ….Luv my setters


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I confess to being EXTREMELY envious of you guys. When my last dog died I knew that was it for me for a good long time, maybe ever. Years ago I made the decision to get married to a woman who wasn’t a fan of dogs and move to the suburbs in order to advance my career and hers as well. While it has a led me to go on several bow hunts around the world that I never would of been able to afford before I sometimes question my choices to live a dog(less) life. I miss an always glad to see me, always be there dog.


----------



## Krazo (Dec 15, 2012)

My hunting partners


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## BridgerMT (Nov 30, 2018)

Mangum, he's a horn hunter


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

He's been gone for 10 years.
About as smart a dog as I've ever seen.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

da white shoe said:


> He's been gone for 10 years.
> About as smart a dog as I've ever seen.


You find any birds for us yet?


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Rocky did well this weekend


----------



## Anchor Sight (Oct 17, 2005)

The dog is still a man's best friend.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

THE ELKMAN said:


> You find any birds for us yet?


I didn't go at all this year, but my brother went opening weekend with my cousin. They had a terrible time finding birds. Killed one... in 3 days of trying!! I've never even heard of anything that bad around here!
Brother went a month ago with his buddy, on his private land and they did ok. He said it wasn't anything to write home about, but they killed a couple, each.
Bad year... sounds like. It was really wet, a lot later than usual. Crops were still standing, making it really tough... is what I heard.
What I would like to know is... how can I hear on the radio how good the season is going to be in September and then hear it's going to be really bad in October!!!
It was always easy to tell when I lived on the Missouri, but being here in the Black Hills, I gotta take someone's word for it now.


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

Choctaw the Catahoula is a Deer Recovery Specialist, Trained Blood & Scent tracker and he has a healthy hatred for Squirrels.


----------



## stoant27 (Nov 6, 2014)

My two boys. Samson is a 9 year old we took ownership of last January. I've known him his entire life and have hunted with him prior to taking him in. Mufasa is a 2 year old my wife and I got in November of 2016. He loves to hunt and loves to work to make us proud. I have never trained them on birds and I just go without a gun and ask people if I can bring them along to run. I wish I would have started the 2 year old the proper way but he still loves to go and retrieve.


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

LU E LU I said:


> Choctaw the Catahoula is a Deer Recovery Specialist, Trained Blood & Scent tracker and he has a healthy hatred for Squirrels.
> View attachment 6680807
> View attachment 6680809
> View attachment 6680811
> ...


one of my favorite breeds. Mine isn't much of a bird dog but can track and like your's has it bad for squirrels


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

My old girl Darla - 12 yrs. old and the best room mate ever .


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

LU E LU I said:


> Choctaw the Catahoula is a Deer Recovery Specialist, Trained Blood & Scent tracker and he has a healthy hatred for Squirrels.
> View attachment 6680807
> View attachment 6680809
> View attachment 6680811
> ...


i almost adopted a catahoula from the human society a month or so back, but we already have 2 dogs and i decided that was enough for now.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Only looked at a few pages of this thread because it makes me want a dog of each breed, but did anyone in this thread had a Pudelpointer? That is the next dog I am looking to get. If anyone has had one, what was your experience with them?


----------



## Tuff87 (Dec 4, 2018)

My buddy, Olaf


----------



## stoant27 (Nov 6, 2014)

Tuff87 said:


> My buddy, Olaf


You joined just to post your dog... Bless his heart for sure he must be a good boy


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

alex.vogel99 said:


> i almost adopted a catahoula from the human society a month or so back, but we already have 2 dogs and i decided that was enough for now.


I don't know if you have ever had one in the past however, the one i have is 3 years old and my first Catahoula. I can honestly say i have found my favorite breed.


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

i have not, i am a huge dog lover not just for the hunting aspect, although both my dogs do hunt...so we were considering one more but its just too much for where we live now. planning to move out of city limits in a couple years and at that time im sure we will immediately get another dog. our beagle will be a bit older by then too and be a little more settled. hes still learning lol - never had a more stubborn dog than him.


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

KCJayhawk said:


> Only looked at a few pages of this thread because it makes me want a dog of each breed, but did anyone in this thread had a Pudelpointer? That is the next dog I am looking to get. If anyone has had one, what was your experience with them?


ive never had one but ive hunted with one. it was a really smart dog, didnt have the stamina that my brittany did (not sure many dogs could hold up to her energy though) but it had enough for hunt how we hunted, walking sloughs with breaks in between. pointed pretty well but needed a little work holding them, it was a young one though i cant remember how old for sure.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

alex.vogel99 said:


> ive never had one but ive hunted with one. it was a really smart dog, didnt have the stamina that my brittany did (not sure many dogs could hold up to her energy though) but it had enough for hunt how we hunted, walking sloughs with breaks in between. pointed pretty well but needed a little work holding them, it was a young one though i cant remember how old for sure.


Good to know!


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Teaching him "hide"
Hes old now.. doesn't t play that game anymore.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## gsptarget (Aug 21, 2009)

Would love to post my GSP but it always posts upside down


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

alex.vogel99 said:


> i almost adopted a catahoula from the human society a month or so back, but we already have 2 dogs and i decided that was enough for now.


They are a very high energy dog that is best if they have a job or the time and freedom and room to run at will and things that will stimulate there minds ... very intelligent dogs.
I bought mine from a breeder that I did my research on, I wanted a pup that came from a line of trackers. His mother & grandmother were accomplished blood trackers and hog dogs on his fathers side. My Choctaw tracked & recovered his 1st deer at 5 months old and had tracked & recovered 3 deer by the time he was 6 months old. He has even found shed antlers which I didnt train him for so thats a bonus


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

LU E LU I said:


> They are a very high energy dog that is best if they have a job or the time and freedom and room to run at will and things that will stimulate there minds ... very intelligent dogs.
> I bought mine from a breeder that I did my research on, I wanted a pup that came from a line of trackers. His mother & grandmother were accomplished blood trackers and hog dogs on his fathers side. My Choctaw tracked & recovered his 1st deer at 5 months old and had tracked & recovered 3 deer by the time he was 6 months old. He has even found shed antlers which I didnt train him for so thats a bonus


Sounds very similar to mine and my father in laws. He had one before me that tracked down a deer that someone wounded that trasspassed on his property, and held it down by its nose until we could get it and put it down. I kept taking mine in the woods with me without any training for squirrels and did a fantastic job and even surprised me with a nice shed. Since then she goes with me all the time to hunt for sheds or squirrels or rabbits.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

gsptarget said:


> Would love to post my GSP but it always posts upside down


Go ahead and post it, I'll fix it for you if it posts wrong... :wink:


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

GREAT looking GSP....

Joe


----------



## Anchor Sight (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the great pictures and your unforgettable memories...


----------



## Anchor Sight (Oct 17, 2005)

*Yesterday after the snow storm*


----------



## ibiggers (Nov 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

My baby girl is having a good year!


----------



## Fishnhuntforevr (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Mohegan (Dec 10, 2015)

My buddy Rocket. Brittany’s are a wonderful breed.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

My black lab Oakley.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Idahocurt (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Is that a German Longhair?


----------



## Idahocurt (Nov 7, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Is that a German Longhair?


Small Munsterlander


----------



## Idahocurt (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Antleraddict62 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoppe (Dec 5, 2018)

Pretty dogs I hunt behind a brittany


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

This is going to be completely politically incorrect, but I am so jealous of you guys with well behaving GSPs. I have one that we rescued from the TSA and his anxiety would qualify him for the Special Olympics. I love him and have no plans to turn him back into the rescue, but over a year later and his anxiety prevents him from being off leash other than in my fenced in backyard. Even that, I only let him out because it's an 8' privacy fence.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Antleraddict62 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the Natty punishment for whoever shot the least amount of doves?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

WifeHatesMe said:


> This is going to be completely politically incorrect, but I am so jealous of you guys with well behaving GSPs. I have one that we rescued from the TSA and his anxiety would qualify him for the Special Olympics. I love him and have no plans to turn him back into the rescue, but over a year later and his anxiety prevents him from being off leash other than in my fenced in backyard. Even that, I only let him out because it's an 8' privacy fence.


ive seen GSPs go both ways. my buddy had one that was just crazy and although he moved away from what i understand she never really did calm down, yet my across the street neighbors have one that they just let wander their non-fenced yard. he is pretty old and i assume wise by now, but he will walk onto the sidewalk and even into the boulevard but will not touch the street. i figured they had an invisible fence but i asked them one day and nope he just knows where he is supposed to be. we had one when i was really young and he was a very well behaved dog. farm dog and could wander wherever. every once in awhile he would disappear for about 2-3 days...he wasnt neutered so i assume that had something to do with it. other than that he just played in the yard.


----------



## Antleraddict62 (Jan 11, 2016)

iceman14 said:


> Is the Natty punishment for whoever shot the least amount of doves?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

WifeHatesMe said:


> This is going to be completely politically incorrect, but I am so jealous of you guys with well behaving GSPs. I have one that we rescued from the TSA and his anxiety would qualify him for the Special Olympics. I love him and have no plans to turn him back into the rescue, but over a year later and his anxiety prevents him from being off leash other than in my fenced in backyard. Even that, I only let him out because it's an 8' privacy fence.


They can be a challenge at times for sure. Best advice, try and exercise him as much as you can to 'wear him down' a bit. It helps.. lol

Here is Freestyle yesterday afternoon. We shot 35 quail and 8 chukars over him and another young pup, it was an epic afternoon and today he can hardly move.. :chortle: Win for Dad!!! GPS said we walked 5 miles, but he and the Buck covered at least 10 times that much.. :lol:


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

H20fwler said:


>


Nice photo fwler! Does the dog find them or just along for the excersize?


----------



## mantolino1 (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

I love the Bird hunting!!!!!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

a few more


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Bunch of awesome dogs and photos on here. Love my bird dos.
Here is my first bird dog back in my 20,s. Jake lived to 15.









I then had 2 Springers. Cooper tried hard, but just couldn’t put it all together.
















The other was the best dog I’ve ever hunted over. Molly was the runt of the litter and turned out to be awesome both in the water and upland.








Molly is 14 and retired now. So I have a young Golden again that just finished his first season. He did outstanding on pheasant. Due to some health issues we were limited this fall and never got him on ducks, but we will.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## DEC (Dec 10, 2004)

I adopted a new dog last June. Rose came to me as a 15 month old who had been neglected and ignored by her original owner. She comes out of some of the highest genetics out there and the original owner paid a ridiculous price for her ... and then did nothing with her. Thankfully he realized what a tool he was and through a network of people, she ended up at my home. In the 8 months that I have owned her, she has become a wonderful happy dog who just wanted attention and to be loved. She took right to training and it took her no time to learn to be a waterfowl dog. The future is exciting for this girl.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

SWIFFY said:


> Nice photo fwler! Does the dog find them or just along for the excersize?


She finds them! She has found six so far this spring (one matched set) and one dead head. My youngest boy bought some kind of scent and trained her with it over the winter and she took right to it...she is a pheasants worst nightmare, goes out in water that is really to cold for her to retrieve ducks&geese loves to bunny hunt and routs up quail like it's her job.
Her best antler find so far this year has been one 100 yards away from us she found at the base of a tree and brought back, she has been very handy in stubble fields looking for them too.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

H20fwler said:


> She finds them! She has found six so far this spring (one matched set) and one dead head. My youngest boy bought some kind of scent and trained her with it over the winter and she took right to it...she is a pheasants worst nightmare, goes out in water that is really to cold for her to retrieve ducks&geese loves to bunny hunt and routs up quail like it's her job.
> Her best antler find so far this year has been one 100 yards away from us she found at the base of a tree and brought back, she has been very handy in stubble fields looking for them too.


I am certainly a bit biased, but the most impressive breed I've ever worked with...we are on GSP 3 and 4 right now...in pairs they are unstoppable. My female (2.5 yrs old) is a machine...she won't stop until she's accomplished whatever task she's on...my male (1.5 years old) is twice as fast, twice as strong, twice as inattentive, but he follows her lead...when she finds the antler, he steals it...he does retrieve to hand which is much appreciated.

PA just legalized leashed blood trailing and my female has been doing very well with her training thus far...we'll see how it plays out in the fall.

Antler training took about 60-days of daily work - maybe an hour a day (usually 20-30mins in the AM and the remainder after work), but she'll find some that we walk right past, especially in the large corn/sorghum stubble fields.

Joe


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't have a bird dog.....if I had a dog it would be a deer tracking dog.


----------



## NYbowhunter43 (Sep 8, 2004)

Here's Penny. 6 y/o Drather. She also does blood tracking.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

deadquiet said:


> I don't have a bird dog.....if I had a dog it would be a deer tracking dog.


that's the GREATNESS of a GSP...all four of mine DO/DID IT ALL....upland birds, waterfowl, shed, deer...you name it they've done it and done it well..Waterfowling is likely the toughest when its cold as they are much leaner than labs and don't have the insulation, but a good vest can make-up that difference....

I've worked with dogs for a long time and lots of breeds ... I ALWAYS come back the versatiluity of the GSP...can cuddle up next to the fire and play with the kids, and hunt their rear-end off .... I can't even count how many times I had to restrain my first male Hunter....he'd want to be out there getting after it, even with 3-4 split pads on his feet, rose thorns in his ears, etc...treated and raised right, they are a tremendous breed....anyone who ever said a TOP quality bird dog has to be focused/specialized on birds never owned a GSP...AKC and NAVDHA titles are very cool and help a ton if your looking to breed or expand your training...got to the point I had to turn folks away, especially after my children started popping out. A title or ribbon CANNOT hold candle to working directly with a quality dog in the field. Just started with a friend and his Drathar...my fist experience with one, the pup is 4-months old and I can say it's the closest to a GSP's level of enthusiasm, obedience, and drive that I've worked with...my guess is he's going to be a tank as he's already built like a little brick **** house

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

NYbowhunter43 said:


> Here's Penny. 6 y/o Drather. She also does blood tracking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you train her yourself? Curious as to how much was natural ability vs. how much work you had to put in....she's gorgeous and certainly looks like she gets the job done.

Joe


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

12-Ringer said:


> I am certainly a bit biased, but the most impressive breed I've ever worked with...we are on GSP 3 and 4 right now...in pairs they are unstoppable. My female (2.5 yrs old) is a machine...she won't stop until she's accomplished whatever task she's on...my male (1.5 years old) is twice as fast, twice as strong, twice as inattentive, but he follows her lead...when she finds the antler, he steals it...he does retrieve to hand which is much appreciated.
> 
> PA just legalized leashed blood trailing and my female has been doing very well with her training thus far...we'll see how it plays out in the fall.
> 
> ...


I actually enjoy watching a good bird dog work more than I like hunting deer anymore.Our GSP is strictly a family pet and a bird dog.She used to try to kill everything she could but now she even ignores rabbits when we're hunting birds.I thought about training her to blood trail but there's no way your putting her on a leash in the woods.It's my fault that she's not properly trained to heel but we rarely ever have to leash her.She's actually far more controllable when she's not on one.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Hard day at work....


























now it's time for a rest!


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

Every picture there is a familiar scene.


----------



## chaneyt985 (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow lots of GSP's here. This is my first GSP and by far the best dog I have ever had. You dont see very many of them in South Louisiana. We do not do a lot of bird hunting other than ducks and a few doves. She will retrieve anything you shoot including blood trail deer and then chase down and kill a live rabbit in the field. Working on shed hunting this spring.


----------



## NYbowhunter43 (Sep 8, 2004)

12-Ringer said:


> Did you train her yourself? Curious as to how much was natural ability vs. how much work you had to put in....she's gorgeous and certainly looks like she gets the job done.
> 
> Joe


I did the obedience training. The hunting is all natural ability. Theses dogs are amazing. 
This is my first hunting dog and she has been a pleasure. At home she is as lovable as any other pet, take her hunting and she is all go.


----------



## archer32 (Dec 16, 2002)

My Setter Aspen, hunting and in the boat fishing


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

That's a beautiful setter.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

H20fwler said:


> Hard day at work....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL.....Been there a few a times, luckily for me it was mostly when she was a pup.....he hasn't been quite as bad, but then again he has a model.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice Dogs!! fun tread


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

12-Ringer said:


> LOL.....Been there a few a times, luckily for me it was mostly when she was a pup.....he hasn't been quite as bad, but then again he has a model.


Yep...but it's sure hard for me to stay mad at my baby girl. Those pics are from last spring, she is a year and a half old now and much to sophisticated for that now....at least when anyone is home! GSP's are flat out AWESOME dogs but they are not for everyone, they need a bunch of exercise and attention...I've shared the house with a lot of different hunting dog breeds but GSP's are just special.


----------



## Levi624 (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's my GSP's.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

H20fwler said:


> Yep...but it's sure hard for me to stay mad at my baby girl. Those pics are from last spring, she is a year and a half old now and much to sophisticated for that now....at least when anyone is home! GSP's are flat out AWESOME dogs but they are not for everyone, they need a bunch of exercise and attention...I've shared the house with a lot of different hunting dog breeds but GSP's are just special.


I've had two different people ask me where I got ours because they wanted to get one.I just laugh.You almost have to like dogs more than people to have one and you have to want to take them out running constantly.Our is a complete PIA.She's in someone's face constantly but the most affectionate and funnest dog I've ever had.Just when you want to choke her,she does something to make you laugh.Get her out in the field though,she's all business and listens way better than my kids ever did.She just turned 18 mo old and has mellowed out quite a bit.The first 6 mo were tough.Her insane prey drive drove me nuts.The day after I brought her home at 8 weeks,she offed a full grown chicken.I couldn't believe that a little puppy could be such a cold-blooded killer.Within a few months,the chickens were all dead.Last spring when the robins returned,she went crazy watching them from inside the house.She finally folded like a deck of cards and busted through a window after them lol.My 13 year old son keep s her pretty busy and gets her plenty of exercise.If it wasn't for that,she's probably drive me nuts.We worked with her quite a bit from day one and my son shot his first rooster over her head at 12 weeks.She actually chased it down,cornered it in a pond and killed it.He she is after climbing out with it.This past year we killed limits over her every single day we hunted in the early season.Even in the late season,when the birds are pretty scarce,we never had a single blank day.


----------



## commandoNate (Feb 27, 2019)

*Awesome thread!*

I just got my first bird dog. First dog of any kind really. Solid liver German Shorthaired Pointer. This is Charlie. Charlie loves his moose antler. And pointing pheasants.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

I do love the dog pics...especially all these GSP's they are more common than I thought.

My oldest son got a pup early last fall and when he comes over it is a dog race around the house with them getting the zoomie's like crazy.

Two up to no good last fall;









Watching the squirrels last weekend;


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

His 2 year birthday... (He's a keeper)


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

THE ELKMAN said:


> View attachment 6763869
> 
> 
> His 2 year birthday... (He's a keeper)


I need to work on my dog's skeelz.... :set1_thinking: :chortle:


----------



## Arthur1034 (Feb 11, 2018)

Blitz was a great retriever and like one of our kids. Two weeks after retrieving his last limit of ducks, he was diagnosed with abdominal cancer. We had to put him down on November 10th last year; he was 9 years old.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Arthur1034 said:


> Blitz was a great retriever and like one of our kids. Two weeks after retrieving his last limit of ducks, he was diagnosed with abdominal cancer. We had to put him down on November 10th last year; he was 9 years old.
> View attachment 6764047


Been there that’s tough, way tougher than I could have ever imagined, but really is the ultimate responsibility of a responsible pet owner. 

Joe


----------



## Mikey1z (Jan 5, 2011)

Sully the silver lab. Going to be a great hunter


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## NHBigWoods (Dec 31, 2018)

Scout the Field Bred English Cocker Spaniel. Fine dog in the grouse woods.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

IGluIt4U said:


> I need to work on my dog's skeelz.... :set1_thinking: :chortle:


Thanks!


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Lost a 13 yr old Springer 2 years ago,10 yr old lab last year.Brutal.Here's the 17 month old replacement.Pointing lab.Will need to work on the Miller Lite thing.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Kodi turns 1 years old in 11 days!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Right now;


----------



## huntingman8920 (Apr 1, 2019)

My 5 year old Chocolate Lab Rocky.


----------



## huntingman8920 (Apr 1, 2019)

Should’ve added this one with my last post as well.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

when you leave your dog home alone with your daughter


----------



## jboyce23 (Aug 15, 2015)

3 year old Golden Retriever Haley


----------



## Capt Mike (Sep 5, 2018)

Jake and Jager. jake is a 6yo Flatcoat Retriever and Jager is a 2Yo Lab.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hard to see the all liver colored one in the one picture as she blends in with the couch really good. The other picture was after a pheasant hunt with my grandpa and daughter.


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)




----------



## ackool1234 (Sep 11, 2012)

Our two gsp’s and the new addition for ducks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Leisure (May 9, 2012)

*Daddy’s little girl*

My shadow


----------



## WifeHatesMe (Feb 26, 2018)

Love this thread and the new additions that people keep posting. I have a GSP that will never be hunted. Not that I wouldn't love to, but he is a rescue and has severe anxiety. Can't have him on off the leash or I will never see him again. Like someone else mentioned above, completely surprised how many GSPs there are on this site.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

My semi-retired GWP relaxing yesterday on the deck. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

First chukar challenge for two young hunting partners


----------



## scgator (Dec 18, 2013)

I couldn't help it!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I have banned some for less than that, but... it sure makes me hungry just looking at it! :chortle:, but.... I have some smoked baby back ribs awaiting me.. different thread, I know and no, Freestyle doesn't get the bones. :lol:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

dougell said:


> View attachment 6811257
> View attachment 6811259
> View attachment 6811261
> 
> First chukar challenge for two young hunting partners


Outstanding! :thumb:


----------



## Cthal (Feb 25, 2019)

Early goose season in Wisconsin and teaching the puppy to ‘blind up’.


----------



## ezshot81 (Oct 1, 2017)

Airedale Shepard. He's a tracker and has severe dislike for Chipmunks.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

IGluIt4U said:


> Outstanding! :thumb:


My son is 13 and the pup just turned 19 mo old so she missed the puppy division by about two weeks.He was the only kid and they ended up placing 8th out of 45 teams.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

y male GSP must think he's an Italian GSP...held Easter dinner at our place today, big Italian style stuffed shells, sausage, meatballs, etc....dropped a sweet sausage and he caught it before it hit the floor and when I dropped a tomato, well he thought that was his too.....









This guy has a few loose screws...especially compared to his step-sister...YES, Fawn is a full year older at 2.5 years old, but I don't ever remember her being as special as Storm is these days....should see him with the big carpenter bees...I swear he's going to give himself a heart attack.

She has it all figured out!










Joe


----------



## Hoyt RampageXT (Sep 4, 2013)

Well she is a "Bird Dog" But she really is a shed dog


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Hoyt! Those GSPs do it all!


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

Mine never found a shed but I've never had her out looking for them.For years I used to throw deer carcasses in the woods below my horse pasture.There was probably 50 decayed deer skulls in those woods and she's managed to find every one and scatter them all over my yard.


----------



## Dirtysteve1 (May 18, 2009)

FC AFC RU NGDC WSK'S Voodoo Queen









WSK'S Road Trip


----------



## Hoyt'Em10 (Sep 14, 2014)

My liver spotted, spotter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hi_c (May 13, 2013)

My Boykin Spaniel resting in my chair.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Great looking pups..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidhes (May 25, 2018)

Best lab I ever had


----------



## bux n dux (Dec 9, 2005)

My girl Lexi..


----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Davidhes (May 25, 2018)

One more pic of my 100 lb female chocolate duck and goose fetcher


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Billy H (May 20, 2012)

Cool to see some reds here. Little guy is coming right along.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

H20fwler said:


> Hard day at work....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When U start young, U will be mastering things :tongue:


----------



## Gutto1344 (Feb 28, 2012)

5 month old shorthair 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutto1344 (Feb 28, 2012)

7 weeks old they will be ready this fall



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backstrapnfrank (Jul 16, 2014)

Heres Axel!


----------



## Blackwidow25 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hannah


----------



## Blackwidow25 (Apr 20, 2015)

Saturn & Rye


----------



## Bow_Block (Jan 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Working the dogs yesterday


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is my new one,on the right and the one on the left is my fathers,they were born May 2nd and I pick mine up July 3rd.....


----------



## Jrl3rnt (Jun 20, 2019)

Brittany Spaniel after a hard days work


----------



## ThomasC4 (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

My new guy Bo! 11 week old chocolate!


----------



## JohnSteeds (Jun 25, 2019)

Nice


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful dogs guys. I just put in for a pup for spring next year. German shorthair. Can’t wait to get him. Currently have my rotti who is a wonderful lap dog!!


----------



## DAJtheHunter (Jul 25, 2018)

Almost 10 year old Lab. He has been a great family and hunting dog. Pheasant, geese, ducks, quail. A lot of drive. Got him as a 7 or 8 week old pup from Black Partridge Kennels in Peoria IL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

My baby girl at work

https://youtu.be/bn66g2LULAA


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ never owned a GSP but can’t wait to get him now. Got a wait until spring but looking forward to it!! Love the way they work


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















This is Bob!!! Turns 6 in July, getting lazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful hounds everyone! I wish I still had mine...unfortunately Rem passed in 2015 from limes disease. One of the best dogs I could ever ask for.


----------



## Country09 (Jul 13, 2017)

A buddy of mine has a German short haired pointer very smart and pretty dog


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## McGavin Shooter (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## McGavin Shooter (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## McGavin Shooter (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Ridenemwild (Aug 3, 2019)

My english cocker with a few ducks and a nice young setter of mine on a covey of quail


----------



## Ridenemwild (Aug 3, 2019)

Also Have a litter of english cocker puppies that are for sale. Will be ready for new homes on Sept. 14th. Akc registered and both parents are full time hunting dogs for a plantation. 2 females and 4 males left!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Tylerscott (Aug 8, 2016)

My German shorthair pointer, Gunner.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

This was my Bracco who got hit by a car and died at 2 years old RIP Dancing Duke Hugo 10/20/2011 - 11/13/2013


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi_c said:


> My Boykin Spaniel resting in my chair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this pic!

My girl does that with her eyes instantly fully dilated every time I whisper "lets go to the farm" or "lets go run"....like a junkie needing a fix.


----------



## Allen cox (Dec 29, 2018)

My English dog ( Mick).


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

porcupine kiss


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

My 14 year old son with his 2 year old GSP knocking down the birds last week.


----------



## CarltonKS (Oct 18, 2016)

Some pretty hunting dogs out there


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## mitchellparker (Dec 12, 2019)

Here is my girl Babs

[URL="[/URL]''

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Man all these pointers got me chomping at the bit. Mine will be born in spring


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Storm and Fawn...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

Not much on birds but my chocolate can find sheds for sure


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

shootstraight said:


> Not much on birds but my chocolate can find sheds for sure
> 
> View attachment 7020133
> 
> View attachment 7020135


Love the first pic! Lol


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

Both of my Labs are gone now...I'm thinking next year or the year after I'll be ready for another dog...Been looking at the German Wirehair or the Wirehaired Vizsla….anyone have any input on the Vizsla? Not much on the web about them.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Only limited experience with a Vizsla. The dog was very, very high strung, too much so for my liking. Wound tighter than a banjo string.


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mathias said:


> Only limited experience with a Vizsla. The dog was very, very high strung, too much so for my liking. Wound tighter than a banjo string.


that's not what I wanted to hear!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Esteban9770 said:


> that's not what I wanted to hear!


Lots of variables, the breeding, the owner, the training. May be great dogs....


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mathias said:


> Lots of variables, the breeding, the owner, the training. May be great dogs....


Very limited number of breeders, at least that I can find with "googling"
I've been tossing around the idea of a springer too...girlfriend doesn't want a lab...too much hair


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Esteban9770 said:


> Very limited number of breeders, at least that I can find with "googling"
> I've been tossing around the idea of a springer too...girlfriend doesn't want a lab...too much hair


Boykin!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mathias said:


> Boykin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how are they as far as shedding, etc?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Esteban9770 said:


> how are they as far as shedding, etc?


She definitely sheds, not horrible but it’s there.
Irish water spaniels don’t, son just bought one, he’s an avid waterfowler.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

Mathias said:


> She definitely sheds, not horrible but it’s there.
> Irish water spaniels don’t, son just bought one, he’s an avid waterfowler.
> 
> 
> ...


love that look!


----------



## pdcornell (Oct 24, 2013)

Not the friendliest with kids or dogs-but an unbelievable hunter. Wish I would have bred her but didn’t want to carry those aggressive and dominant genes on....but they’re what make her a great bird dog. 8 yrs this year.


----------



## pdcornell (Oct 24, 2013)

Esteban9770 said:


> Both of my Labs are gone now...I'm thinking next year or the year after I'll be ready for another dog...Been looking at the German Wirehair or the Wirehaired Vizsla….anyone have any input on the Vizsla? Not much on the web about them.
> 
> View attachment 7020803


Friend has one that’s older now-been hunting with him for a while. His has energy, but overall a pretty good dog. No worse than a Brittany-IMO-and with effort and energy in training and desire to please,I believe most dogs will perform. All what you make of it and the work you put into it. One of the biggest problems I see with most dogs is that they break and chase the bird-especially after a miss. Working on discipline at the shot, and generally shooting better ( missing less birds) is a sure way to improve the dog, the performance, and the experience.


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

pdcornell said:


> Friend has one that’s older now-been hunting with him for a while. His has energy, but overall a pretty good dog. No worse than a Brittany-IMO-and with effort and energy in training and desire to please,I believe most dogs will perform. All what you make of it and the work you put into it. One of the biggest problems I see with most dogs is that they break and chase the bird-especially after a miss. Working on discipline at the shot, and generally shooting better ( missing less birds) is a sure way to improve the dog, the performance, and the experience.



So like with most breeds you get good ones and some not so good ones. Girlfriend and I both like the looks of wire hairs. I'm sure I'll go back and forth some more over the next year as to what breed to get.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Here are my two girls,born May 4th last spring.They were a little young for the hunt this fall but they love the water and have been easy to train to say the least.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I have wanted a Chessie for quite a while, but have known a couple that are a little to much linebacker for small kids. Yes a lab or even a Gordon setter COULD be, but I actually know of a couple of CBR's that fit the bill. Until the kids get older then I will have to follow this thread for pics.


----------



## Esteban9770 (Feb 10, 2007)

my girlfriend really wants us to get a Weimaraner...been doing some research on them online...anybody on here have any input...as far as upland and some waterfowl hunting with one?


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

She’s a hunting machine
Birds 
Deer 
Couch lol


----------



## Buckets21 (Nov 7, 2017)

Good looking dog!


----------



## Buckets21 (Nov 7, 2017)

nice


----------



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

This is our Boykin - J&L's Lava Girl Kona. Don't really see shedding on clothing, but occasional "tumble furs" in corners.


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

My baby girl Sissy Marie RIP the only girl dog I ever had and she was awesome. I will always miss her !!!
Mrbirdog


----------



## joeking (Jan 7, 2010)

My Puddlepointer and my wife's Drahthaar mine is just over a year old and my wife's pup is about 8 months both have outstanding instinct and drive in the field.


----------



## pooch897 (Jul 31, 2011)

My Brittany Titan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchellparker (Dec 12, 2019)

My girl "Babs"

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Marriage is a compromise, Mrs Rembrandt wanted house dogs, I wanted hunting dogs.....miniature Schnauzers don't know there's a difference.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

My buddy.


----------



## sodfather (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Trbrincefield (Aug 27, 2018)

Our 3 dogs. The beagle who never wanted to hunt, the yellow lab that was a rescue and I found out she was gun shy and would eat anything she retrieved before I could get to it, and our chocolate puppy, who went on his first hunt this fall and flushed a nice pheasant, and quickly retrieved it, with very little training. All good dogs. All part of the family. Oh, and my wife. I love her too.


----------



## joeking (Jan 7, 2010)

mitchellparker said:


> My girl "Babs"
> 
> [URL="[/URL]


That is a beautiful pup!


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

And what happens to your masculine pal with a teenage daughter in the house.


----------



## skeeter0428 (Aug 26, 2010)

Our 1.5 year old GSP. Points at everything and retrieves anything.


----------



## JRinNE (Sep 16, 2013)

One of these will be coming home the end of February.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Esteban9770 said:


> So like with most breeds you get good ones and some not so good ones. Girlfriend and I both like the looks of wire hairs. I'm sure I'll go back and forth some more over the next year as to what breed to get.



If you do some waterfowl hunting as well as upland, and like the wirehaired look, be sure to check out the Drathar's....

I own two shorthairs now, they are my 3rd and 4th respectively...can't say enough great things about the breed...they can do it all retrieve duck and geese from a pond or field, point a grouse, woodcock, or pheasant, retrieve them out of a wild rose bush and then cuddle up with the kids when we get back home. When needed my previous make was 7 for 7 on finding wounded deer...working with my current male on the same now. With proper work they are shed hunting machines, great way to spend time with them, get their energy out and collect some bone

Storm seems to like to play hide and seek with right now...no doubt he's chomping a the bit to get out on some sheds.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Joe that’s what I’m getting. We want a cuddler who hunts birds. Seems like those who own them love them. I’m currently 2nd on list for male ticked for spring litter. I can’t wait


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Joe that’s what I’m getting. We want a cuddler who hunts birds. Seems like those who own them love them. I’m currently 2nd on list for male ticked for spring litter. I can’t wait


That's awesome...good luck. You need room for them to run...it's almost a must...mine likely cover 2 miles a day and they still want to wrestle when they come in...:mg: my wife and kids love them more than I do, so I am set....


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

12-Ringer said:


> If you do some waterfowl hunting as well as upland, and like the wirehaired look, be sure to check out the Drathar's....
> 
> I own two shorthairs now, they are my 3rd and 4th respectively...can't say enough great things about the breed...they can do it all retrieve duck and geese from a pond or field, point a grouse, woodcock, or pheasant, retrieve them out of a wild rose bush and then cuddle up with the kids when we get back home. When needed my previous make was 7 for 7 on finding wounded deer...working with my current male on the same now. With proper work they are shed hunting machines, great way to spend time with them, get their energy out and collect some bone
> 
> Storm seems to like to play hide and seek with right now...no doubt he's chomping a the bit to get out on some sheds.


I have worked around and with dogs most of my life, I love all breeds and study up on them as much as I can. As a kid I would read through dog breed books like other kids did comics. I don't want to start any type of argument (and I know this is a touchy subject to some) but in all my time working with dogs and around vets I have never been able to find someone that can explain to me the genetic and biological differences between a wirehair and a Drathar. There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable dog guys on here so can someone help educate me?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks yea my mom has 19acres he will get to run on. And a walking trail across from my house along the river so plenty of running. This will be my 1st bird dog. I simply can’t wait. Guy I’m getting mine from is at convention center this weekend if your going




12-Ringer said:


> That's awesome...good luck. You need room for them to run...it's almost a must...mine likely cover 2 miles a day and they still want to wrestle when they come in...:mg: my wife and kids love them more than I do, so I am set....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Thanks yea my mom has 19acres he will get to run on. And a walking trail across from my house along the river so plenty of running. This will be my 1st bird dog. I simply can’t wait. Guy I’m getting mine from is at convention center this weekend if your going


Who is the breeder?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Dusty W GSP..... I’ve never had another dog with my Rotti so hoping there’s no issues


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

jacobh said:


> Thanks yea my mom has 19acres he will get to run on. And a walking trail across from my house along the river so plenty of running. This will be my 1st bird dog. I simply can’t wait. Guy I’m getting mine from is at convention center this weekend if your going


Get some prozac for the first year,you'll need it.Ours was a handful to say the least for the first year.The day after I brought her home at 8 weeks,she offed a full grown chicken within seconds.I couldn't believe it.She'd kill anything she could catch.The first spring when she was about 9 mo old,she went nuts when the robins returned.She'd pace from window to window whining and crying for hours.She actually jumped through the window in our living room to get to them.After the first year,she calmed down pretty fast and now she's the most obedient affectionate dog you could ever imagine.She's not hyper but she's playfull,enthusiastic and fully expects to be the center of attention at all times.Needy is an understatement.As long as you like dogs,that's fine but she's in someone face or on their lap at all times.At the same time,she makes us laugh 100 times a day and is a great companion to the kids.They take her everywhere they go.She just finished her second full season as a bird dog and I couldn't be happier.She listens instantly,doesn't get too far out and is all business when she's hunting.As soon as she gets a whiff of a bird,she's relentless.She's also learned to stay away from everything and just focus on birds.She won't even chase a rabbit if she sees one.We had an issue with porkupines and deer but that was short-lived and pretty easy to fix.I'll never be without one but I like dogs more than people.We had her out on live birds at 12 weeks and that first season we probably killed 20 birds over her.They're born knowing how to hunt.You just need to teach her basic commands that she listens to 100% of the time.Birds,birds and more birds.Other than that,come stay and whoa.I firmly believe that it's actually cruel to have a GSP and not hunt them as much as possible.
're


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yea Doug huge dog people. My rotti sleeps with me and is on my lap so that’s not a issue at all. My rott was hyper and still is. He’s 9 now and acts like a pup. He’s friendly with with all dogs he’s met so hoping he’s that way with this puppy. Mine will be hunted and hoping a lot between gamelands and preserves.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

jacobh said:


> Dusty W GSP..... I’ve never had another dog with my Rotti so hoping there’s no issues


You never know.GSP's are spaz heads and it can be hit and miss with other dogs because they can be so overwhelming.When we hunt,she doesn't even pay attention to other dogs,other than a quick sniff and she's back to hunting.I never had an issue with her being aggressive with other dogs until this year.I took my son and two of his buddies out the first day this year.One of the other kids brought his GSP.They did fine in the field together but at the end of the day,I was trying to get a picture of the kids and birds on the tailgate of the truck with the two dogs.The other dog sniffed the birds and my dog about ripped her face off.I never saw her react that way.During deer season we were at my bothers house.My brother and my some were outside with our dog and his dog.The dogs were fine together all weekend until his dog went up to 4 dead deer in his yard to sniff them.My dog came unglued and it got ugly.My brother was almost afraid to break them up.It was a good thing we were ready to leave because after that,it was on if they just made eye contact.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow that’s insane. Well for the pups sake I hope he dosent attempt it lol. 120# rotti is quite a handful


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Here’s my buddy now


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

If you like dogs and like spending time with them,you can't beat a GSP.I remember when my kids were small,I couldn't wait to get home from work to see them.Now I can't wait to see the dog.They're smart and they learn to manipulate you fast.In the fall,my dog actually figured out that saturdays were hunting days.How that dog knew what day of the week it was,I'll never know but she'd come in at 3:00-4:00am every saturday and wake me up to go.It was the only day of the week she'd do it and she'd drive me nuts until it was time to go.I just moved a gunsafe into my garage because if the dog sees a gun,she'll go nuts.You also never say the word "bird" in our house.If you do,she won't let up.I have a Garmin Alpha collar that I keep in a kitchen cabinet.She figured out how to open the door and she'll go in there and bring the collar and controller to me when she wants to go run.You flat out can't tell her no because she'll drive you insane.Once you take her out though,she's a perfect lady the rest of the day.You'll have fun but I'd be careful with the other dog.The tables can turn real fast.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Appreciate the advice. Yea we are really excited to get another pup. My son is a senior next year so I’m gonna be lost in 2 years not having him around everyday


----------



## callmin (Apr 4, 2007)

dougell said:


> Get some prozac for the first year,you'll need it.Ours was a handful to say the least for the first year.The day after I brought her home at 8 weeks,she offed a full grown chicken within seconds.I couldn't believe it.She'd kill anything she could catch.The first spring when she was about 9 mo old,she went nuts when the robins returned.She'd pace from window to window whining and crying for hours.She actually jumped through the window in our living room to get to them.After the first year,she calmed down pretty fast and now she's the most obedient affectionate dog you could ever imagine.She's not hyper but she's playfull,enthusiastic and fully expects to be the center of attention at all times.Needy is an understatement.As long as you like dogs,that's fine but she's in someone face or on their lap at all times.At the same time,she makes us laugh 100 times a day and is a great companion to the kids.They take her everywhere they go.She just finished her second full season as a bird dog and I couldn't be happier.She listens instantly,doesn't get too far out and is all business when she's hunting.As soon as she gets a whiff of a bird,she's relentless.She's also learned to stay away from everything and just focus on birds.She won't even chase a rabbit if she sees one.We had an issue with porkupines and deer but that was short-lived and pretty easy to fix.I'll never be without one but I like dogs more than people.We had her out on live birds at 12 weeks and that first season we probably killed 20 birds over her.They're born knowing how to hunt.You just need to teach her basic commands that she listens to 100% of the time.Birds,birds and more birds.Other than that,come stay and whoa.I firmly believe that it's actually cruel to have a GSP and not hunt them as much as possible.
> 're
> View attachment 7039515
> View attachment 7039517


Boy you are spot on with needing prozac LOL They are wound up when they are young, but very fun dogs. I miss mine. I had to put her down about 7 years ago and it was the hardest thing I ever did. Probably get another one eventually


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> I have worked around and with dogs most of my life, I love all breeds and study up on them as much as I can. As a kid I would read through dog breed books like other kids did comics. I don't want to start any type of argument (and I know this is a touchy subject to some) but in all my time working with dogs and around vets I have never been able to find someone that can explain to me the genetic and biological differences between a wirehair and a Drathar. There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable dog guys on here so can someone help educate me?


The Deutsch Drahthaar was developed in Germany in the beginning of the 20th century by crossing the German Shorthair Pointer with the Griffon, Stichelhaar (a dog that was developed by crossing the Pointer, Foxhound, Pudelpointer, and Polish water dog) and the Pudelpointer (a dog that was a cross between the Poodle and Pointer). The German Wirehaired Pointer originated from the Deutsch Drathaar. The split occurred when they were imported to the US in the early 50s. At that time the US breeder hopefuls found the regulations of the Verein Deutsch Drahthaar (VDD) the German Breed Club that controls the breed worldwide to be to restrictive. While they could breed the dogs, they could not be registered so they could not sell them as pure bred or registered dogs. They worked through the American kennel Club to get the breed added for the purpose of being able to register their dogs. As an example, Deutsch Drathaar's still can not be bred in the UK. Any litter born of a Deutsch Drathaar pairing in the UK can be registered with their kennel club, however will not be registered with the VDD. The main difference between the Deutsch Drahthaar and the German Wirehaired Pointer is that the Deutsch Drahthaar is still bred to the standards that were established more than 100 years ago when the German breeders determined that they had cultivated the most proficient versatile hunting dog around. The breeding program and requirements for participating, have helped to ensure that genetic defects are not bred back into the breed and that the traits for which the breed was developed are maintained. The GWP has it's own standard with a lot of the concentration being on the show ring and less on the natural desire/drive for the pursuit of game. Deutsch Drahthaar are able to point, track, retrieve, and work as a gundog, in both field and water for both feather and fur.

My buddy has one and he really is a cool dog. He's two year's older than my male, but 2x as "thick". My buddy is a big waterfowler and his Drahthaar (Graze) out works every water dog that they pair with. His desire to please is insatiable in the home or in the field. He had a crazt encounter with Jep a well-know Portuguese Water Dog in our parts. As the story goes (I wasn't there)....five black duck hit the water at about the same time. It was Graze's retrieve, but Jep lept off of the stand as well, infuriating the his owner. Graze brought back two at one time, went back in ran Jep off of the one he was bringing in, and retrieved the rest himself. In the end, he retrieved all 5, two at one time, fought Jep off of the one he was retrieving. Neither owner approved at what was going on, but Graze seemed to know it was his turn and he wasn't having any of another dog seeking some glory. Wish I could have seen it personally.

When Graze comes around Storm and Fawn, they all get along well. He is more muscular than Storm, but they're about the same height. They're all tightly wound when pups like Doug mentioned...I also think we have a few squirrles in my area that simply love to torment them. Storm has had his fair share last year, he's killed squirrels, rabbits, groundhogs, birds, skunk, frogs, toads, snakes, pretty much anything that tries to run from him. He was a shed machine last spring, anxious to see how things play out this spring


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Man, I’m envious of you guys...
Lost my Vizsla a year and a half ago.
Died in my arms at home, I’m still not right.

We’ll get another pup soon enough. Said I’d never do it agin, as Blue was my first dog and it was so difficult to loose him.
But, life without a dog when you love dogs isn’t good enough.
We’ll probably get another Vizsla, such amazing dogs.
My good buddy has a 7yo GSP. Amazing dogs as well.
GSP’s are definitely more hyper it seems than Vizslas, but that’s not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

jacobh said:


> Appreciate the advice. Yea we are really excited to get another pup. My son is a senior next year so I’m gonna be lost in 2 years not having him around everyday


I feel your pain Buddy.I'll be there in 4 years.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

dougell said:


> I feel your pain Buddy.I'll be there in 4 years.


We're doing the visit thing now...kinda crazy, seemed like just yesterday.....








...Hunter and Birdie are gone and he'll be 17 in April....


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

kda082 said:


> And what happens to your masculine pal with a teenage daughter in the house.


Prior to phones my then 7-8 year old daughter had a friend over. I came home from work to find my black lab hunting machine in a wedding dress complete with veil.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

spike camp said:


> Man, I’m envious of you guys...
> Lost my Vizsla a year and a half ago.
> Died in my arms at home, I’m still not right.
> 
> ...


Once when discussing that you never get enough time out of a good dog,a wise old timer once told me,God does that so you can have many great friend throughout a lifetime.Go get yourself a pup.


----------



## Bow Jaxon (Jan 5, 2013)

Bleux is Wirehaired Pointing Griffon. He has been an great addition to our family. Points pheasant and Quail, retrieves ducks and geese, and loves hanging out with family when not hunting.


----------



## JRinNE (Sep 16, 2013)

spike camp said:


> Man, I’m envious of you guys...
> Lost my Vizsla a year and a half ago.
> Died in my arms at home, I’m still not right.
> 
> ...


The loss is alway tough. Not sure who said it but read a quote the other day that I find to be very true, “the price of a good bird dog is a broken heart”.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Here are my 2 pups, cant wait to get them on some ducks and geese next fall. The chocolate is a male, he done pretty good on doves this fall for being only 5 months old, hes 9 months now. The white female is 4 months old right now.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear that spike. Yea loosing a dog is horrible but either way the dog only lives so long and as long as u show them love and a life they cherish that’s all u can do. I too hurt bad over my pit mix dying but knew that I have him the best life he could have and wanted to continue to share that with other dogs. Too man jack wagons buy dogs and beat them so I know if I have them they will live like a king their entire lives no matter how long that may be





spike camp said:


> Man, I’m envious of you guys...
> Lost my Vizsla a year and a half ago.
> Died in my arms at home, I’m still not right.
> 
> ...


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)

My buddy Max


----------



## QPBOWTECH420 (Sep 27, 2013)

I am glad we got our new GSP puppy before I saw this thread or I would be out looking now!


----------



## mitchellparker (Dec 12, 2019)

joeking said:


> That is a beautiful pup!


Thank you


----------



## Rebel W. (Feb 10, 2012)

Hunting the same blood line of hounds for 3 generations in my family


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

spike camp said:


> Man, I’m envious of you guys...
> Lost my Vizsla a year and a half ago.
> Died in my arms at home, I’m still not right.
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vernmri (Apr 9, 2015)

She just turned 5. We pheasant hunt a few times a year. Out of Candlewoods Kennels in central Wisconsin. Wonderful dog but she is still hyper! Drives me nuts some days but we love her. My wife surprised me with her for my birthday 5 years ago this month. Best birthday gift ever!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Dusty W GSP..... I’ve never had another dog with my Rotti so hoping there’s no issues


Mike is a great guy, KNOWS dogs; especially GSPs....you're in good hands with him.

Joe


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Our golden Maisy who I was hoping to hunt with but the first time I cracked off a shot at a dove, she tried to climb inside my shirt. She wasn’t gun shy before turning 1 so not sure what happened. But she is a master squirrel stalker.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Nick she is pretty!!! Guy I go to also takes care of gun shy dogs. Not sure how he gets them ungun shy but he does. An option anyways


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

jacobh said:


> Nick she is pretty!!! Guy I go to also takes care of gun shy dogs. Not sure how he gets them ungun shy but he does. An option anyways


Problem with her Scott is loud sounds and dogs barking get her nervous too. I had her out for a run at the Linfield gamelands one morning and there was a hound dog that got separated from his owner the day before and was hanging around the parking lot when we pulled up. The dog was all over her (she's spayed) and she was all wierded out and running away. Unfortunately, she's got too many hangups for me to try and turn her into a hunting dog. But...she makes us laugh every day and is a sweetheart.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey nothing wrong with that Nick. Good house dogs are awesome too. She is beautiful!!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

jacobh said:


> Hey nothing wrong with that Nick. Good house dogs are awesome too. She is beautiful!!


Not entirely what I had in mind when I wrote out the check but she is a blast.  She is such a beautiful dog that she sometimes looks like a stuffed animal.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha I hear that. Amazing how attached we get


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Sadie doing what Sadie does. She's darn good at finding antlers(connected or not lol), and not bad on a blood trail. She's 6 1/2 now and even tho she still likes to point and chase everything that moves, she's finally started to calm down a little.....very little. Killed her second rabbit and 5th ground mole this past fall lol. She also had her second set of stitches this past summer (13 the first time, and 16 this time). Hidden barbed wire on the farms I hunt are definitely not her friend, but don't seem to make her want to quit either.
View attachment 7045615
View attachment 7045617
View attachment 7045619
View attachment 7045621


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Not sure why there's sideways duplicate pics in my post. Sorry all.


----------



## Elite RSP (Dec 6, 2019)

QPBOWTECH420 said:


> I am glad we got our new GSP puppy before I saw this thread or I would be out looking now!
> 
> View attachment 7040229
> 
> ...


Beautiful Pup..

Had to put ours down in Sept.. Search will start this summer for the Next 1, wife is starting to look..


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Bwenner (Feb 9, 2020)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## JRinNE (Sep 16, 2013)

Got him a week ago. Boy is this an ornery one! Sorry don’t know how to fix the sideways pic.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JRinNE said:


> Got him a week ago. Boy is this an ornery one! Sorry don’t know how to fix the sideways pic.
> 
> View attachment 7097129


Fixed it for you... :wink:


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

H20fwler said:


>


How old?


----------



## BartonJ (Oct 13, 2018)

This is Adi. Picture of her first grouse and some NAHRA training pics. She'll be 9 this October.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

mine new pup doing some shed hunting


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

12-Ringer said:


> How old?


She is almost 2 1/2 now.


Yesterday;









This shows the shear mass of this set, heaviest we have ever found maybe four or five pounds each. And they were last years sheds.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice, she's a beauty!!


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

12-Ringer said:


> Very nice, she's a beauty!!


Thanks!
She is the first GSP we have ever had. I think all GSP’s must be crazy versatile but it still amazes me how smart she is and the way she can flat out hunt anything without getting tired, quail and pheasants are her bread and butter . She has also done a great job with waterfowl even in cold water.
I wish I would have given the breed a look years ago… they are very high maintenance dogs though needing run hard daily.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Ive never seen a dog run like my buddies GSP, it’s truly amazing.

There’s a mile long Ag field right out the front door at the farm we hunt...we’ll sit out and watch that dog run end to end over and over, and when he comes back he’s hardly panting.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I hear ya...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fx_YThaLaOw&feature=share


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

H20fwler said:


> Thanks!
> She is the first GSP we have ever had. I think all GSP’s must be crazy versatile but it still amazes me how smart she is and the way she can flat out hunt anything without getting tired, quail and pheasants are her bread and butter . She has also done a great job with waterfowl even in cold water.
> I wish I would have given the breed a look years ago… they are very high maintenance dogs though needing run hard daily.


You have to really like dogs in order to tolerate a GSP.They are ridiculously smart.We run ours daily but once fall rolls around,she comes in every saturday morning before daylight and wakes me up to go hunting.It's the only day of the week she does it and I have no idea how she's able to tell one day from the next.She sleeps with my son and during the week,I wake them both up and she'll sit next to me on the couch like a perfect lady until I take him to the bus.The weekends are a different story,she'll bat me with her big giant man paws until I take her out to run.She's a complete PIA at times but the number of times she makes me laugh every day makes it more than worth it.I would never be without one.Mine is great on upland birds but I don't know how anyone would be able to contain one in a duck blind.I have to give you credit for that.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

dougell said:


> You have to really like dogs in order to tolerate a GSP.They are ridiculously smart.We run ours daily but once fall rolls around,she comes in every saturday morning before daylight and wakes me up to go hunting.It's the only day of the week she does it and I have no idea how she's able to tell one day from the next.She sleeps with my son and during the week,I wake them both up and she'll sit next to me on the couch like a perfect lady until I take him to the bus.The weekends are a different story,she'll bat me with her big giant man paws until I take her out to run.She's a complete PIA at times but the number of times she makes me laugh every day makes it more than worth it.I would never be without one.Mine is great on upland birds but I don't know how anyone would be able to contain one in a duck blind.I have to give you credit for that.


I'm a dog guy from the ground up! Your pup sounds just like my baby girl, not a day goes by that she doesn't make me laugh out loud. When I am not at work she is with me nonstop wherever I go, because of her we have started doing a lot more out of state hunts for upland birds. I wasn't sure how she would take to cold water or carrying geese but she took right to it. We keep her busy from September through Feb chasing all kinds of game and I work her all summer on planted quail and take her shooting barn pigeons.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

We're the same way.I actually got the dog for my son when he turned 12 two years ago because I think every boy needs to grow up with a bird dog.She goes everywhere with us and despite her overly enthusiastic personality,she's by far the most obedient dog I've ever had.She's pure hell on birds and the best companion you could ever ask for but she's needy and in your face at all times.You have to like dogs more than people to really appreciate this breed.She's a fair weather dog though and doesn't last more than a few hours on late season hunts.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful dog Doug. I’m still waiting on my pup to be born. Been close to a year wait so far. I’m currently 2nd on list for male ticked and cant wait to get him. Just did a chukar challenge using my buddies on GSP and came in 4th. Dog was amazing and not bad for our 1st time. Should of had 2nd but took 1 too many shots. Oh well it was a blast


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Not my pup, but came upon this handsome little guy putting in my miles this morning


----------



## NC stringpuller (Jan 26, 2007)

Off topic, but thought I'd share a few funny pics of one of my boys...

"When all you want is some luvin' but the kitty wants to practice his kill shot..." :laugh:


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

jacobh said:


> Beautiful dog Doug. I’m still waiting on my pup to be born. Been close to a year wait so far. I’m currently 2nd on list for male ticked and cant wait to get him. Just did a chukar challenge using my buddies on GSP and came in 4th. Dog was amazing and not bad for our 1st time. Should of had 2nd but took 1 too many shots. Oh well it was a blast


We did one last march a week after she turned 18 mo old so she couldn't be in the puppy class.I didn't care because we were just doing it for the fun but my son and his dog ended up taking 8th place out of 40+ dogs.I was actually shocked but my son was so whizzed off because he he missed the third bird that as soon as we got home,he fired up the wheely bird and burned 4 boxes of shells lol.I absolutely love just sitting back and watching them hunt together as a team.It brings a tear to my eye every time.I grew up with flushers and beagles but there's just something about watching a good pointing dog work.You'll have a blast with Scott.Here's a chukar challenge from last year.Everyone trains their dogs different and she's a hunting dog,not a field trial dog.I expect her to hold a steady point and we don't shoot birds that are flushed.However,where we hunt is thick so I want to the dog under the bird when it hits the ground so she isn't trained to be steady to shot.She doesn't have a real soft mouth yet but her retrieves are pretty solid,even though the bird get's beat up a little.To date she hasn't lost a single bird and she's had a couple hundred shot over her.When a bird goes down,she's relentless and she isn't coming back without it.We took her to a SGL and put her on live birds the day she turned 12 weeks.I just wanted to let her run and maybe get a whiff of a bird.She ended up pointing a rooster and my son hit it with the second shot.I knew the way it came down it was gonna be a runner so we put the dog on it and she tracked it about 70 yards into a pond.The bird was still very much alive and she swam out and had quite handful with it.I picked the most aggressive female in the litter and we started working with her on commands and light shooting from day one.I used a co2 pistol,then 209 primers and within a month she associated a 20ga from a distance with fun.Be careful at first and really keep an eye on how she reacts to noises.That and come,who and stay.


















First bird at 12 weeks lol.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

jacobh said:


> Beautiful dog Doug. I’m still waiting on my pup to be born. Been close to a year wait so far. I’m currently 2nd on list for male ticked and cant wait to get him. Just did a chukar challenge using my buddies on GSP and came in 4th. Dog was amazing and not bad for our 1st time. Should of had 2nd but took 1 too many shots. Oh well it was a blast


Do you have a place to keep chukars?If you do,get a bunch and get him on live birds right off the bat.There's a thousand ways to skin a cat and at least that many ways to train a dog and trust me,people aren't afraid to tell you their opinion.If you just want a good weekend hunter,it's not that complicated.These dogs are born knowing how to hunt and they're so smart,that you just have to learn how to hunt together.Get a check cord and teach them to hold point on chukars.Chukars work good because they hold tight and don't have a tendancy to run.He'll want to rush the bird once he sees it so you just stand on the check cord and whoa him.That bird is the dog's reward and you'll be surprised how fast they figure out that the only way they're getting it is if you shoot it.When my dog has a bird close,she'll point and then keep looking back st us,as if to say,hurry up lol.She's actually starting to figure out that if the bird is moving,she'll have to circle it and cut it off.Just watching their natural instincts in amazing because you can't teach that.You just have to learn to always trust the dog,which is the biggest thing I had to beat into my son's head.The biggest thing I'd tell you is make sure that dog comes when you say come,100% of the time and instantly.Get a good collar to teach him recall.There's nothing worse than having a dog in the field that doesn't listen.I'd also suggest that you pick the most aggressive dog.That makes training a hunting dog much easier.The last thing you want is a timid gun dog.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Doug I’m buying from Dusty W and they’re training him. I do have a place to hold chukar too at my moms so will probably buy some to keep him honed in. Yea we were in adult class and 4th out of 34 I was happy. To be honest I wasn’t rushing or anything else. Being it was my 1st time with a dog by myself I was out enjoying watching him. He was amazing. Guy walking with me keeping score was like man why did u shoot twice u hit it the 1st time?? I was like I could care less about the score I’m having a blast with the dog!! I can’t wait Doug for this pup. My rotti is a big baby and is my lap dog but Jake wants the GSP for himself so I’m comtent watching them hunt. Jakes a senior and was offered a scholarship for baseball already but feels he’s gonna bail and focus on nursing so more time for us to hunt now


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

You'll have a blast Scott.You know what's nice,you grab your shotgun,vest and open your truck door to let the dog in.You get to where you're hunting and just follow the dog.If I had to pick between sitting in a tree with my bow or hunting with the dog,the dog would get the nod because she flat out deserves to be hunted at least 1 day/week.It's simple and it's just fun.

No college ball?That's a bummer.My kid destroyed his chances of going anywhere with wrestling.He blew his shoulder out last year and blew his knee out the week before wrestling this year.He was healthy enough to play baseball and snapped his wrist a month ago.At this point,I'm pretty sure that I'll be paying for his college lol.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

NC stringpuller said:


> Off topic, but thought I'd share a few funny pics of one of my boys...
> 
> "When all you want is some luvin' but the kitty wants to practice his kill shot..." :laugh:
> 
> ...



Can’t blame a dog!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Best advice I can give, put as much work in early as you can...I complete agree with Doug, the most important command that needs to be obeyed at all times is whatever return command you choose "COME", "HERE:, "hand signal", "whistle cadence"....it can save your dogs life...Mike will train your pup on whistle, make sure you know what cadence he's using for the return, I think his standard is three short blasts. Mike and his team really do a great job with the dogs they work with, even more so with their own pups (which is what I believe you're doing).

I agree with Doug that chuckars are easy to work with, for all the reasons he mentioned....you can clip one wing very easily with standard scissors, without causing harm, in doing so the bird won't fly far...when flushed, you can use a starters pistol or blank 410 shells when they flush, the gun fires, the bird hits the ground because of the clipped wing and your dog can retrieve. Be prepared to lose a few to your dogs initial aggression, I think in all the dogs I've ever worked with (30), only 2 didn't crunch up the first birds they retrieved. You can quickly help develop a "soft mouth" with standard retrieve training and a bristle bush; it works miracles.

I will say this...depending on how long Mike is working with your pup, you may want to consider quail. They're cheaper, easier to keep, smaller, and reproduce on their own without the need for fancy incubators, brooding pens, and storage pens. Commercial recall pens are cheap and DIY designs are available all over the place. I can go out and plant 15 quail, let them set for an hour or two, work the dogs over them and if a couple get away, I just put the recall pen out and I average about 75% return rate. Just a thought.

Joe


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a youngster with a shotgun in his hand so we don't clip wings lol.We had chickens when we got this dog,operative word being had.She offed the first one the day after I brought her home at 8 weeks.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yea he’s a junior and got a offer to play D2 ball. He wants to go into medical but u can’t do medical and play baseball because of clinicals. Told him choice is yours u have your whole life to work but he’s leaning on bailing on baseball. He has until Sept 1 this year to decide to accept or decline. Part of me wants him to play and part dosent. He plays huntings out for 4 years for him if he dosent we get to go. They grow way too fast. Sorry to hear about your boy always hard seeing them hurt. I blew my knee out on dirt bikes 20 years ago. Acl torn all the way and mcl and pcl halfway. They said no surgery as they couldn’t reattach my acl!!! Now this was 20 years ago but some days it still affects me. Knees are bad news sadly and he’s so young!! I wish u guys the best. I saw he’s still whacking deer and chasing birds so guess he’s good enough lol





dougell said:


> You'll have a blast Scott.You know what's nice,you grab your shotgun,vest and open your truck door to let the dog in.You get to where you're hunting and just follow the dog.If I had to pick between sitting in a tree with my bow or hunting with the dog,the dog would get the nod because she flat out deserves to be hunted at least 1 day/week.It's simple and it's just fun.
> 
> No college ball?That's a bummer.My kid destroyed his chances of going anywhere with wrestling.He blew his shoulder out last year and blew his knee out the week before wrestling this year.He was healthy enough to play baseball and snapped his wrist a month ago.At this point,I'm pretty sure that I'll be paying for his college lol.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Joe will look into it. Yes buying a pup and the training from Mike and Jen. I’m willing to buy quail chukar or whatever lol. Mike gets the pup for 2 weeks then comes home for 2 weeks then back to him for 2 weeks. So 4 weeks total unless he feels he needs more. My buddy has 2 of his dogs and they are machines hence the reason aim going with them. Been going on close to a year wait but feel it’ll be worth it in the long run. Thank u all for the advice I’ll take as much as I can get


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

A wired and a shorty. After a fun day of chasing ducks at the park in a muddy pond. The shorty is a thin 62 lber, and his head is the blackest black ive ever seen


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

dougell said:


> I have a youngster with a shotgun in his hand so we don't clip wings lol.We had chickens when we got this dog,operative word being had.She offed the first one the day after I brought her home at 8 weeks.


Not all of us have the luxury of shooting birds out our back door. Even when I have my starter pistol firing i draw some unnecessary attention.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

jacobh said:


> Thanks Joe will look into it. Yes buying a pup and the training from Mike and Jen. I’m willing to buy quail chukar or whatever lol. Mike gets the pup for 2 weeks then comes home for 2 weeks then back to him for 2 weeks. So 4 weeks total unless he feels he needs more. My buddy has 2 of his dogs and they are machines hence the reason aim going with them. Been going on close to a year wait but feel it’ll be worth it in the long run. Thank u all for the advice I’ll take as much as I can get


Trace Pheasantry is right in Gilbertsville...they moved from the web to Facebook, but pretty sure they’re close to you


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

cooperjd said:


> A wired and a shorty. After a fun day of chasing ducks at the park in a muddy pond. The shorty is a thin 62 lber, and his head is the blackest black ive ever seen


Cool!!! The worst part of a fun day in the field for our friends who double has house pets.....BATH TIME


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Sweet yea 15 min I’ll check them out Joe. Thank u





12-Ringer said:


> Trace Pheasantry is right in Gilbertsville...they moved from the web to Facebook, but pretty sure they’re close to you


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Paybacks for not taking them out shed hunting....


https://youtu.be/t6fj9Ee9gvI


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Love it Joe. They’re beautiful dogs. What color do u prefer? I wanted a white and liver but my wife said she didn’t want to get one so since she “allowed” me to get one she gets to pick color and she chose liver and ticked. Either way I’m fine but the white and livers really jump out


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Can’t say I prefer a color I’ve another...there is something to be said for the traditional liver/roan...the best I’ve ever worked with was the first I ever owned, he was all liver, no white or roan...did get the grey face rather quickly,!think age 7


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

2.5 hours of just about constant running fields, followed by a bath and I still get the eyes...


----------



## Dmix (Nov 14, 2016)

My lab Honey Rose first year and my golden Red a few years back. He passed away this year due to old age. 

I love seeing all of your dogs on here.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

It’s amazing isn’t it?? How much we love these animals and how much joy they bring to us. I truly love dogs more then most people!!! I really enjoy seeing these pics also and seeing how much joy these animals bring to everyone


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Did some pond jumping yesterday.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> Did some pond jumping yesterday.


looks like they had a great time


----------



## Eliclearh2o (Aug 2, 2017)

not to brag or anything but i think i make a pretty good bird dog myself for waterfowl and pheasants!


----------



## cday34 (Oct 22, 2018)

This is our first GSP but definitely will not be our last


----------



## Frokost (Mar 10, 2020)

Beautiful dogs, guys. Wish I had one...


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Lost this one two weeks ago today.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear it sucks losing them. I think there is a picture in this thread of our first lab. She was the best dog ever no offense to the one we have now. We lost her two years ago. 

Our kids at the time didn't know life without her.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

maxx98 said:


> Sorry to hear it sucks losing them. I think there is a picture in this thread of our first lab. She was the best dog ever no offense to the one we have now. We lost her two years ago.
> 
> Our kids at the time didn't know life without her.


Thanks. Pretty much where we are at. The blockhead in the background helps some.


----------



## maryjanest (Sep 25, 2021)

Haha, I liked how you corrected yourself in the post itself. I don't have a dog yet, but next week I have a trip planned to a shelter with hunting dogs, where I will be able to take one pit bull puppy home to myself. I've been dreaming about this for a long time, and I've studied much different content about raising these dogs and interacting with them. I want to say that I was surprised by how kind and gentle this breed is, although stereotypes say the opposite. Another example of what people should not believe. I advise everyone to read the article about blue nose pitbull, as there is a lot of helpful information about their life collected there


----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

My current is a Golden. Nice dog. Before him I had a couple Springers. Molly was a special hunting dog. Unbelievable to watch that kind of natural talent. Always fun. She unfortunately, passed a couple years ago.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

here is my 13 year old Beagle with the ducky she got for Christmas. She’s a family member more than a dog and goes with me everywhere


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Dakota then love the last pic


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Coming up on 4 years since he passed and I still miss my Ranger every day...


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Ruttin your golden looks familiar That was her first time actually hunting. I haven't put enough time into her but she is going to be a good one. That was a game farm, I wanted to make sure she got on birds.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Tessa is 10 months now. English Lab.
Still alot of work to do. But in the end,it'll be worth it.
1st retrieve at 7 months.
Another at 8.
She had her 1st heat at 9 months, 3 days.


----------



## Cbump911 (Dec 14, 2021)

He’s an old man now.


----------



## Bankangler (Aug 30, 2016)

CBump great looking dog. Red labs are my favorite!!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Took my son and a couple friends out yesterday. We had a blast!!


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

You should post the scowling dog look picture.

Where do you live where your season is still open?


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

My three Highlanders


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

MNmike said:


> You should post the scowling dog look picture.
> 
> Where do you live where your season is still open?


This was a pay to hunt place. Haha they only missed 2 I think


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

I just loved the pix.

Thanks!


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)

My buddy Max.


----------



## arlow (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Ruttin1 (Oct 27, 2014)

Got this little guy 2 weeks ago to go with my field bred Golden. Cody is my third ESS.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

